# This is Bazaar: Dungeon Adventure



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 13, 2003)

This is to get the game going. My players can post when you can. The adventure begins on the streets of Cauldron before night.



> _Boxed text_
> Steady drizzle falls from the ash-gray sky. The crowded, rain-slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath the tireless rain. A few lights burn in their eyes, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night. The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and you hear the din of water trundling from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys, and turning street gutters into rivulets.
> A sudden, plaintive cry for help splits the evening air. It seems to come from somewhere behind you.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC:  I'll assume Poto has just arrived in Cauldron.  He's riding his dog.

Poto's ears perk at the sound of the scream.  He hesitates briefly, glancing around for someone in authority.  Seeing no one, he turns & races towards the cry.


----------



## Badger (Mar 14, 2003)

*Marcus*

Marcus' thoughts of the meal at the tavern were quickly washed away as he heard the cry echoing from behind him.

Turning quickly, he saw that he was not alone in hearing the cry, as a small figure mounted atop a hound raced paced him towards the noise.

_~ Never a dull moment here in Cauldron...never a dull moment~_

Moving quickly Marcus fell behind the mounted figure to see what was going on.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 14, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian is stumbling drunkenly home from a Tavern singing a ditty...



*"The minstrel boy to the war has gone* 
*in the ranks of death you will find him.."* 

A scream pierces the night air.  Aaaaahhhhh.

*"What in the bloody hell was that?  I better go see what's what."*   He slurs in a thick brogue.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 16, 2003)

Poto is the first on the scene. You turn from the street and glance down a dark and misty alley. You see three rough and tumble thugs beating a fourth on the cobblestones. Marcus and Ian arrive in time to see one of them grab thier victim by the hood of his cloak and slams him against the wall. Another growls *"Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"*

The alley is 10' wide  60' long and decends at a 15 degree angle. Poto Marcus and Ian are at the 'high' end.

Map soon to come.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 16, 2003)

Map.


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2003)

*The cavalry - Marcus*

Seeing the thugs beating on their mark, Marcus is filled with disgust for those that pray on those weaker than them.

_~While I may not be able to take them by the force they use, perhaps there is something I can do to help...~_ 

Stepping around the corner behind the stranger and his canine mount, Marcus reaches into his pocket and pulls out a handful of multicolored sand.

*"Spectramicus Illuminus"* 

Throwing the sand towards the two men assaulting the cloaked stranger, Marcus hoped his mastery of the weave was good enough to halt their assault and allow the others a chance to assist the stranger.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Griswald doesn't notice whats going on until he gets up close.

"Ooh, aye, ok then," he says when he sees people gathered around the entranceway to an alley.

Noises similiar to those of someone receiving a beating are coming from within. He puffs himself up and gets ready to barge in to clear things up when one fellow throws a colourful spell down the alley.

"Aye, whats goin' on 'ere?" he says after the magical display, peering down the alley to see the effects.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

*Poto*

*Seeing reinforcements, Poto figures he can afford to be a bit bold.  He rides Jinx towards the men*

What seems to be the problem here?  Does anyone need help?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 17, 2003)

Not bothering to hide or anything, the one guard not beating on the robed guy turns his head and notices all of you. For the first time you notice their faces are painted half black and white in a crude clown/harliquin-like fashon that hide their features.

Marcus casts his spell, the colorful lights illuminate the alley for a moment, he only catches one of the thugs in his effect. When the lights fade he shakes his head for a sec, but remains unaffected. (Will save of 20!)

They draw Short swords, the one in the rear shouts *"Buggar off, you. This is none of your consern!"*


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 17, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will walk down the alley alongside Poto.


----------



## Badger (Mar 17, 2003)

*Marcus*

Seeing that his spell did not work as he had planned, Marcus swore softly under his breath. Looking at their painted faces, Marcus racked his brain trying to recall anything he could about the design. While he was far from a constable, his uncle did business with the guard on a regular basis, and Marcus had heard his fair share of gossip and thoughts while in the shop working.

While his mind processed the information, Marcus readied his crossbow and looked around the area to see if more brigands lurked in the shadows around them.

While looking around and loading the crossbow, Marcus startles when another stranger arrived on the scene and asked what was going on.

*"We heard this man cry for help and saw these men beating him when we arrived..."*

Gesturing with the crossbow as he raised it, Marcus hopes he is not turning his back on a potential threat as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

"I am not overly familiar with big city ways, but beating a man in an alley seems inappropriate.  I suggest we take this matter to a constable."

*Poto dismounts, & crouches beside his snarling mount, his sickle & shield ready.*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC:  whoops, dupe post!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

> "We heard this man cry for help and saw these men beating him when we arrived..."




"Well ye look capable, how about we fix this up?" he asks Marcus.

He doesn't wait for a reply though as he draws his waraxe and shield.

"Oi! Thugs! Time fer a taste of Heironeous' righteous might!" he yells and charges the nearest one.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 18, 2003)

Ian moves beside the Gnome and his Dog.

The robbed figure scrambles to the safety of the party.

Marcus racks his brain trying to remember anything he may have heard of people with painted faces, anything he may have overheard from his fathers conversations, but anything he may have thought left his mind when he spotted a figure, hiding in the shadows, stuck to the side of the alley wall,  near the roof of the south building.  15 feet overhead. A figure dressed all in black, with a painted face similar to the thugs you now encounter.

Poto Dismounts and readies his weapon. 

Griswald charges his way, somehow avoiding the gnome and his dog,  to the nearest thug. He was ready for the dwarf, however, and tried to attack before the dwarf got a chance to hit him. The Thug's blade only glanced off the dwarf's sturdy shield, unfortunatly, and left him wide open for the dwarf's attack. It did not miss and the Thug's cries of pain filled the alley. (Rolled an 11 that hit for 9 points of damage)

The other thugs back away slowly, looking at each other nervously, but have their weapons ready to use. The wounded Thug looks back to his companions, *"Hey! Where you goin'? Back me up!"*


Actions?


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 18, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian nods to the retreating Thugs.  *"If it was up to me I'd let you lads go 'bout your merry way, but the boys 'ave been drinkin'..."* Ian holds up his fists, *"And they're not as forgivin' as meself."* 

Ian charges the Thug in K2 if possible, if not he just moves up and attacks with his fists.


----------



## Badger (Mar 18, 2003)

*Threat Above- Marcus*

Seeing a fourth thug lurking in the shadows and watching from the wall, Marcus calls out to his companions.

*"These three are not alone, they have a watcher on the wall..."* 

Taking a careful aim with his crossbow, Marcus calls out to the watcher.

*"I will give you but one chance to leave while you can. Your ruffians will not last long, and then we shall have to come to you for answers..."* 

Waiting to see the reaction from his threat, Marcus kept the crossbow raised, but allowed his eyes to roam from the wall to the thugs in the alley.

_~ Whoever flinches first will have a bolt with their name on it...~_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

Before Griswald attacks again he yells at his opponent.

"Yield, and I shall smite thee no more!" he says, anxious to start laying the smack down on other opponents.

Should the thug continue fighting Griswald will as well, but if he gives up Griswald will charge into the other group yelling a religious warcry.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Ian*



			
				ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ian charges the Thug in K2 if possible, if not he just moves up and attacks with his fists. *




Just for clarification, the Thugs have Short Swords drawn, Attacking K2 will allow not only the first thug to get an AoO on you (For passing his threatened area) but also an AoO from the Thug you intend to attack (attacking an armed opponent unarmed without improved unarmed atack).

DO you really want to do this?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 19, 2003)

*Poto will stand his ground (he's a male gnome).  But he will attack anyone who threatens him.*

"There is no need for combat!  If you have a complaint with this man, let's take it to the proper authorities!"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 19, 2003)

Oops sorry, I think its your avatar pic that got me confused. I got it fixed.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 19, 2003)

*Ian*

OOC: Sorry, didn't know they had weapons drawn.  In that case...

  Ian draws his claymore from it's shoulder sheath and moves towards the thug in K2 (will still ignore the first Thug since Griswald seems to be thumping him).  Ian will attack when he gets there.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 19, 2003)

Easily dodging a swing from Griswald's thug, Ian charges the others and with a mighty swing cuts a large hole in the tunic the thug was wearing...not to mention his flesh underneath. (Crit hit for 10 dam)

The man in the robes, now clearly identifyable as a priest , chants a prayer in St. Cuthbert name (Bless) and draws a mace.

Griswald's thug goes to continue his assult on the dwarf, triggering MArcus to fire his crossbow, but his shot goes wild. The Thug was more lucky as he managed to scratch the dwarf in a place that wasn't covered by his armor. (2 points of dmage to Griswald)

The dwarf's counterstrike is more solid as you cut another chunk out of him (6 more points of damage). The man drops his sword and raises his hand *"I yeild, she didn't pay me enough for this!"*

The others follow suit...dropping thier swords.

*"Well done!" * You hear the wall-clinging figure call out. It is defenatly a feminine voice. *"But the cleric lives because we wish it, not because of your misplaced bravado."* She then points a baleful finger at the priest, *"Take these words back to your temple, priest! The children are lost and no longer St. Cuthbert's concern."*

She then crawls, spider-like, up the wall and dissapears, quietly, over the roof.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

Griswald glances at the scratch and laughs.

"A nice scar that'll be when it heals," he says to the surrendered thug, "You seem quite capable, you handled the punishment I dished out well."

He nods respectfully at the thug's battle prowess, but retains a stern frown.

"Honest work won't get you badly cut up like this, my advice is once you get fixed up go get a real job. I'm sure they'd appreciate a city guard with your fortitude," Griswald looks at the priest then at the thug, "Either of you need looking to? For tending to injuries and the like?"

Griswald will use his heal skill if it will help on either, and if all the priest took was subdual damage Griswald will use his Lay On Hands ability on him.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 20, 2003)

*Poto will move forward & cautiously pick up the dropped short swords.  He eyes everyone for wounds.  He approaches the priest of St. Cuthbert*

I can also cure wounds.  Are you alright?  Why did these ruffians attack you? And who was that wall-crawling woman?


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2003)

*Marcus*

Lowering the crossbow, Marcus tried to hide his frustration at missing the thug. 

_~ I must remember aim small, miss small...Next time I will not be so rash with my shots...~_ 

Slinging it across his back once more, Marcus gave the dwarf and gnome room to examine the priest's wounds, and was impressed when the dwarf offered to heal the brigand he was facing just moments ago.

_~ Perhaps there is honor among the races still...~_ 

As the gnome questioned the priest on the nature of his attack, Marcus stepped in a little closer to hear the priest's answer.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 20, 2003)

*"I am quite uninjured, I assure you."* say the priest*"Just brused. My name is Ruphus, Ruphus Laro, servant of ST. Cuthbert. I don't really know who thse people are. I thought I was being mugged! I guess it has something to do with our investigation of the orphanage, but I can't imagine why. I-I don't suppose you'd like to escort me to my temple? Um, once they are delt with, of course."* Almost on cue, a patrol of city guard enter the alley, on of them barks *"What is going on here?!"*

Gris lays on hands to the thug.


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2003)

*The guards - Marcus*

Hearing Ruphus' tale of the attack, Marcus speaks up from behind the others.

*"I will walk with you father, the lurker in the shadows could be seeking help to finish the task."* 

As the city guards arrive, Marcus turns to face them.

*"Father Ruphus was being assaulted by these brigands here when we heard his cry for assistance. The men have surrendered theif blades to us in exchange for healing of their wounds and I am sure would be willing to tell us who set them up for this with the proper motivation." * 

While he had nothing but respect for the city guard, he new the odds of making the brigands talk were thin at best, but perhaps if they were lucky, more light could be shed upon this attack.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 21, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Ach..I am always willing to help a man of the cloth.  I will escort you Father Rufus, and may the Gods help whomever shall stand in me way"* 

_singing_ 
*"His father's sword he hath girded on..."* 
*...and his wild harp slung behind him."* 

_Ach du!  Guards.  I had better let that skinny fellow do the talking....at least until I sober up,_


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 21, 2003)

"I too, will accompany you," says Poto.  "But let us first converse with the guard & with these brigands to see if we can determine who hired them, for your long term safety depends upon finding out who is behind this."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2003)

"Aye!" Griswald says, "I like the gnome's idea. Let's get some information on the lowly being who ordered an attack on a priest."

He turns back to the thug whose wounds he is tending to.

"What can ye and ya friends tell us?" he barks at him.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 22, 2003)

*"I'll tell you nothing!"* SAys the leader of the thugs.

*"Nilas?* A stunned question comes from a city guardsman, *"Nilas Varkazi? Hylum Ferant?"* The guard looking at the second thug, and then the third, *Kerlen! WHAT, BY THE HELLS, IS GOING ON!!? You're attacking a priest? Dressed as members of the Last Laugh?"*

It's then when a little memory snaps in Marcus' head. The Thugs are dressed in the manner of a local thieves guild: The Last Laugh.

*"We weren't going to kill him! Just scare him!"* Remarks a now very nervous Nilas, *That's all she wanted 'send a clear message' that's what she said! Jill, her name was Jil. We don't know why, we didn't ask."*

*"That's it, I've heard enough."*The guard says, *"You're under arrest for assult, take them away! You, priest, better be on your way."*

Unless anyone else has questions for the guards they leave the alley, but it's clear the thugs really didn't know much more than what was already said.

Actions?


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 22, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Well that was a tidy piece of business.  Let's get you home then Father.  Say, you wouldn't happen to have an empty cot in your vestry or some such would you?  It seems I haverecently found meself bereft of lodgings."*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 22, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

"Father, I will also acompany you home.  This mystery perhaps needs more attention.  What were the children Jil was referring to?  I too have no place to stay, Ian.  Perhaps if the Father can't put us up, we'll find someplace else together."


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2003)

_Guardsmen working for the thieves' guild...thieves telling priests to stay away from orphaned children...what does it all mean? _ 

*"I will go as well Father, and if lodging does become an issue, I could speak to my uncle about renting the room above the loft at the tannery. If the smell of curing hides is not too unpleasant of one for you both."*

Slinging his crossbow across his shoulders once more, Marcus took one last look up to the roof where the watcher had escaped and then waited for the father to lead them to the temple.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 23, 2003)

*Ruphus Laro*

Talking as you walk,

*"I thank you all. AS for the thugs, as I said, I thought they were mugging me. I have no clue as to why they would want us to stop our investigation. You see, four children vanished from the Lantern street orphanage, and the church put it upon itself to investigate. As for lodings, I'm sure Jenya can find whatever you need."*

It is then you reach the church of St. Cuthbert. Its a two-story building of white marble that is in stark contrast to the buildings of black stone that line the street of Obsidian Avenue. A pair of statues of Armored knights guard an oak door. In the stone above the door is carved *"WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE"*

Once inside another acolytes greets Rupus and they talk a bit after which he addresses you again. *"I must make my report to Jenya, please make yourself comfortable, Hent will bring some tea. I am sure after I am finished, Jenya will wish to talk with you."*

You wait for a bit.

THen two figures apporach from the general direction Ruphus left. A young woman with premature streaks of grey in her brown hair steps forward and offers her hand. Around her neck is the symbol of St. Cuthbert. *"Good evening. I have spoken to Ruphus and learned of his harrowing ordeal, as well as your remarkable heroism. I'm Jenya, the acting high priest. I am in your debt. I would offer food and shelter to those who need it, and a proposal for all to consider. I would like you to help us in continuing our investigation of the missing children. Can I count on your help?"*


----------



## Badger (Mar 23, 2003)

*The meeting - Marcus*

Standing as the two clerics return, Marcus shakes the female's hand and is not surprised by the strength of her grip.

*"While I do wish we could have met under better circumstances, it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance Priestess Jenya. Father Ruphus has told us little, but from what he has said, perhaps I can offer some help to your troubles.* 

Realizing that he has not allowed the others a chance to speak, Marcus stops and looks towards the others.

*"Sorry about that, I tend to ramble when my curiousity has been raised."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

"Aye, I be Griswald, Paladin of Heironeous, and it is a pleasure to meet ya. Any way I can assist in making things right in the world I'll gladly be takin' a part in," he says eagerly while shaking the priestess' hand.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2003)

*"Truly the future of this world rests with two things, our children & our natural environment.  I have a deep interest in preserving & protecting both.  If vile forces threaten these orphans, I will eagerly assist in stopping them."

"I am Poto Knezer, Druid of Ehlonna, at your service."*

He bows low.


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2003)

As the others around him introduce themselves, Marcus mentally kicks himself for not doing the same when he had the chance.

_~ You only had the first chance to speak...what better time could there have been?~_ 

Trying to time it as best he could after the others introduced themselves, Marcus offered his name as well.

*"Forgive my lack of manners Priestess, I am Marcus, a humble shaper of the Weave and tanner, and now that you know us to be dedicated to your cause, what could possibly make the thieves guild seek to keep the church away from the orphanage?" *


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 24, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian nods off several times while waiting for Rufus to return with Jenya.  He wakes up just as everyone is introducing themselves.

*"Ach.  Ian McLaren at your service.  I'll help you look after the wee ones of course."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 24, 2003)

*Jenya*

*"Wonderful, wonderful. The church of St. Cuthbert has publicly vowed to locate the children and bring the perpetrators to justice, in as such this is what we have found out sor far:

The children: Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda, and Terrem are but the most recent victems in a serise of strange disappearance and robberies. They were secure in thier bedchambers (Separated by gender) and locked up tight at night to keep them out of mischief. 

In order to locate the children, I used an item from the church's vault that allowed a divination. I asked 'Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?' The responce was ... cryptic:

The locks are key to finding them.
Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron,
But beware the doors with teeth.
Decend into the malachite 'hold,
Where precious life is bought with gold.
Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long.

The church would be very grateful for the help you can offer. To start we offer a healing potion to each of you, a token of good faith, and if you succeed at finding the children 2,500gp (Total).

Questions?*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2003)

"Ah, Jenya.  This sounds like a worthy mission indeed.  I will gladly accept!"  exclaims Poto Knezer.  "Does any of that rhyme make sense to you?  Do you know of any malachite?  Locks might refer to shipping lanes in canals.  Or locks on doors I suppose.  Anyway, I suspect our search should start at the Orphanage.  Can you take us there?"

OOC:  Where in Greyhawk is this taking place?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2003)

Griswald nods, an expression of thought etched onto his face.

"Aye, puzzlin'," he says raising one heavy gauntlet to his chin.


----------



## Badger (Mar 25, 2003)

*The Riddle- Marcus*

As Priestess Jenya read the results of the divination to them, Kaleb's professional curiousity was on the item that she had used for the information.

_~Perhaps after we have found the children, it would not seem too foward of me to ask to examine the item...~_ 

Focusing back on the hear and now, Kaleb looked towards the priestess and spoke.

*"Could we get a copy of that please? Perhaps the words are used for a different meaning than what would be obvious at first glance. I would be more than willing to copy it myself before we begin our search."* 

Realizing that the others had officially thrown their support in, Marcus felt he should do the same.

*"While I'm sure my services at the tannery will be missed, I do believe that this holds a stronger merit by far.*

While waiting for the okay to copy the note, Marcus cycles the riddle through his head letting his mind try to match any obscure facts to the riddle that spring to mind.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 25, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Well, I'm not much for noodlin' riddles, but I'll lend my sword to helpin' find the lads and lasses.  In the morning of course..."* 

_Yawn_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jenya*

*"In the morning, of course. I do belive the first line is the most important. While I'm no expert on locks, the line might be relating to the ones at the orphanage. Although we have interviewed the workers there, perhaps, in the morning, you should investigate the building yourselves. Fresh minds and all that. Unless you have suggestions of your own?"*

She offers a place to stay for any who need it, as well as dinner and or breakfast. She gives a copy of the riddle to any of your who want it as well as a full list of 25 abductees. Unless any of you wish to do anything in the night, or have any more questions for Jenya, the night passes uneventfully.


Course of action?


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

Let's hit the orphange first thing in the morning.  After breakfast of course.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Griswald straps his armour on in the moring before going to breakfast.

"I like tay have it on as often as possible, never know when ye're gonna get called to duty," is his excuse.

He travels with the others to the orphanage.


----------



## Badger (Mar 26, 2003)

*The riddle and rest - Marcus*

Knowing the others would be resting the night under the watchful eye of the temple, Marcus gathered a copy of the divination and the list of the missing abductees.

*"I will return at first light to meet with you all, but my spellbook is at my uncle's, and I would become of less use to you all without it."* 

Returning home, Marcus is not surprised to see his uncle working into the night, and knows it is best to allow him to work his grief out in his own way.

_~ In time it shall pass...all things pass in time...~_

Opening the simple leather spellbook, Marcus thought about the spells he would need for tomorrow. While he hoped there would be no attack on the orphanage while he was there, the possibility could never be ruled out.

_~However, the others seem more than capable of handling the physical threats..._

With that thought in mind, Marcus refocused on his spellbook and began to study the spells he felt would aid their search the best.

As the last spell locked itself into Marcus' memory, he became well aware of the complaining of his stomach, and took the riddle and list into the kitchen with him.

Setting down to a simple meal of stew and water, Marcus poured over the riddle line by line trying to make sense of the cryptic words, and hoping to find anything that would be of help in their search. Once the words began to blur with him, Marcus knew he would gain nothing further, and he returned to his room and was asleep before his head hit the mattress.

Waking early, he packed his things into a simple leather backpack, making sure his spellbook was the first to go in, and wrote a quick note to his uncle to let him know he was working for the temple. Closing the door behind him carefully, Marcus walked through the light drizzle and returned to the temple.

Locating the others at the breakfast table already, Marcus joined them and listened to hear if any had thought of their first move at the orphanage.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 26, 2003)

*Ian - Breakfast*

*"Right.  Here is me idea.  I come up with it all on me own too."* Ian says with obvious pride in his acomplishment.  *"Here is what we do.  We dress Poto up like a little girl, right.  Then we sets him to walking around outside the orphanage.  When the dirty robbers tries to snatch him, we snatch them!"* Ian laughs heartily at his jesting.

*"Just kidding Poto old boy, hope I can joke with you.  Say now that I think about it, maybe that ain't such a bad idea.  If'n we can't de-riddle that riddle that is"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Griswald strums metal plated fingers on the table. Then casts an analysing eye over the gnome for the potential to resemble a human child.

"Aye, I see where you're going but I dunna think he can fill the role of a wee lass quite well," he says at length, shaking his head.

[ooc: nice post Badger ]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 26, 2003)

Poto strokes his neat little beard & looks dubiously at the bard.  then suddenly bursts out laughing.  "So city folk have a sense of humor, eh?  I'll remember that.  If we can't figure this riddle out, I'd be glad to play the part."

OOC:  Poto takes the spells:  cure light wounds (x2), cure minor wounds, detect magic, & light


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 27, 2003)

During the night Marcus came to some conclusions about the lists he was given...

The victims on the list appeared completely random..the only commmon denomonator being vanishing during the night.  The big change is the last four, the last four were children and all taken from the orphanage. So that in itself is significant...if only you knew how.

As for locksmiths in Cauldron, there are a handfull, but the most successful is Keygan Ghelve, a gnome locksmith who has made most of the town's locks. He made the locks for your father's tannery.

And you absolutly know nothing on half-dwarves.


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2003)

*Breakfast discussions - Marcus*

As Ian suggested dressing Poto up as a girl, Marcus smiled in spite of the seriousness of the crime they were beginning to investigate. His smile grew even more when it seemed that Griswald was taking Ian at face value.

After sharing a laugh with Poto and Ian, Marcus shared what he had thought of during the night.

*'While I regret I was not able to think of using such obvious bait as Poto, I was able to come up with a few ideas that I wanted to share with you all.'*, unconsciously, Marcus began to tick the points off with his fingers.

*"I studied the list of names, and discovered that on the surface, none of them have anything in common. The only common thread is that they have all been taken at night, and until the kidnapping at the orphanage, none had been children. Why our kidnappers have now shifted targets, I have no idea."*

Allowing them a moment to consider what he had said, Marcus continued.

*"Something Priestess Jenya said last night prompted me to think on the matter of the locks. In my own home, the lock was designed by a gnomish locksmith named Keygan Ghelve. He is by far the master of his trade in Cauldron and perhaps he could tell us who placed the locks on the orphanage and how someone could obtain keys to sold locks. However, I think we must be careful in our asking, as we would not wish for an honorable merchant to think we considered him a common crook."*

Not wanting to mention the fact he had failed to come up with any ideas on the half-dwarf reference, Marcus looked at the others to see what they thought.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

*"So, there have been people disappearing in this town for some time, eh?  I wonder when this started.  Let's see if can determine when the first disapearence was.  We might then be able to match that with some other event that happened at that time.  'The locks are they key, yes'.  Interesting.  We probably should chat up that gnome.  BUt I think we should still start at the orphanage itself.  Perhaps we could find out more about this there."*


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2003)

As Poto entered his thoughts, Marcus made a mental note to go to seek out a star watcher and the guardsmen to see if there was anything out of the ordinary on the dates in question.

_~Leave no question unanswered, as only when all facts have been made known, what remains, no matter how incredible, must be the truth...~_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

"Aye. Ya know, I'm thinkin', just a hunch, tha' the adults who were kidnapped might be related in some way to the orphans. Ya know? Like tha' situation where the parents canna' afford a wee one and give tae' the orphanage," he suggests.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Maybe we could split up.  Two of us can talk to the locksmith and two can poke around the orphanage.  I'll volunteer for the orphanage, children love me!"*


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2003)

*More thoughts - Marcus*

While the thought of wayward parents retaking their children had not clicked as a possibility in Marcus' mind, he did find the thought highly unlikely in the face of the other kidnappings. Trying to voice his thought without upsetting the dwarven knight, Marcus spoke as carefully as he could.

*"While your idea does open a possible door for us to walk through, the odds seem highly unlikely that the parents of these four children would band together now and seek to reclaim their lost children. Also, let us not forget the involvement of the Last Laugh guild in their warning of the church to cease their search for the children."*

Turning his head when Ian mentioned splitting their search to cover both places, Marcus frowned slightly at the idea.

*"The orphanage is a large place, and I think we would be better off to cover it as a group. Perhaps one of us will catch something the other misses, or asks a question you might not have thought of."*

As he finished his sentence, Marcus paused for a moment as his mind suddenly keyed in on something he had overlooked all this time.

*"Last night in the alley, the female watcher spoke only of the children being lost and for us to pursue them no longer. If the guild had the same involvement with all of the kidnappings, why would they tell us to stay away from the children only, and not all of the people being abducted?"*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 27, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

*We might also want to investigate the wizards guild, if there is one locally.  That woman in the alley was probablya wizard.  In any case, enough chatter.  Let's get to it.  I suggest we stay together & all head over to the orphanage.*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 29, 2003)

*The Orphanage*

_Boxed text_


> The orpahange rests on the corner of Lantern Street and Lava Avenue, its charcoal-colored stones held together with mold-encrusted mortar. The windows on both stories are tightly shuttered. Lanterns hang on either side of the oaken front door, mounted to which is a green copper knocker shaped like a smiling gargoyle's visage, its nostrals pierced by a copper ring.




When a PC knocks (I'm assuming someone does) and elderly halfling woman opens the door a crack and peers out.

*"Oi, who sent you, what do you want?"*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto bows slightly.

*"We're here in the service of the Cleric, Jenya.  We've come to investigate the disapearence of the children.  Can we come in?  And what can you tell us of these sad events?"*


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2003)

*Introductions...*

As Poto knocked on the door, Marcus looked at the simple building and tried to think of how the kidnappers made their entrance.

_~Look carefully Marcus, for haste is the enemy of reason...~_

With the twin lights in the front of the building, as well as the buildings around it, it was unlikely they used force to enter the building. It would have alerted too many people, as well as being in the opposite of the prior abduction's style.

As the door opened, Marcus smiled warmly at the elderly halfling. She was careful not to open the door too far, and Marcus hoped she was just being careful in light of the recent events, but that her being careful would not turn her into being stubborn.

*"We're here in the service of the Cleric, Jenya. We've come to investigate the disapearence of the children. Can we come in? And what can you tell us of these sad events?"*

_~Actually High Priestess Jenya might have worked better Poto, but perhaps she will believe you still...Now Marcus, begin to think as a criminal...how would you gain entrance...where is the missing plate in the armor...~_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 30, 2003)

The halfling doesn't move an inch.

*"Working for the church? So you say, I'm not taking anymore chances with my children, however, what proof you are as you say your are?"*


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2003)

*Poto*

*Jenya gave us each a small potion as a token of her good faith.  Are you familiar with this vial?* Poto asks as he holds up the small potion.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

"Aye, and I be a righteous paladin of the good Heironeous," Griswald says proudly, displaying his holy symbol.


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2003)

As Poto mentioned the flasks given to them by High Priestess Jenya, Marcus reached to his side pouch and pulled the vial he was given out as well.

*"We are all in the service of High Priestess Jenya, she has hired us to locate the missing children. We are sorry for the early hour, but we do not want to allow those who would your children more time to escape.*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Mar 31, 2003)

The halfling scanns the vials, looking intently for signs of forgery, then peering at each of you looking in turn, watching for signs of fraud.

*"Hmmm"*

Sh looks at griswald's holy symbol and then peers at his bearded face, and smiles.

*"Well, OK. Come in, come in. Sorry for the behavior, but these are tense days indeed. I am Gretchyn  Tashykk, headmistress of this orphanage."*

She then proceeds to give a grand tour of the building. You enter the main hall and immediatly introduces you to the Janitor, Patch (Male half-orc), Who appears to be fixing something on the staircase.  She then shows you to the kitchen and introduces you to Temar Flagonstern (male human), the cook, and and Jaomir Copperbeard (male dwarf), the gardener. (They were 'discussing' tonites menu) Gretchyn also points to some stairs in the kitchen that lead to a cellar pantry.

You proceed on your tour to the dining hall, and then a play room, where your are introduced to Neva Fanister (female human), the nurse, who is aiding one of the children with a boo boo. The tour continues to the classroom where Willow Atherfell, (female half-elf) is in the middle teaching letters.

The tour continues with a look at the staff quarters and a small bathroom.

The Second floor is divided into three large rooms; One for the 31 boys; one for the 19 girls, and a spacious bathroom with two tubs.

Actions? Questions?


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*Examining - Marcus*

As the older halfling allows them entrance into the orphanage, Marcus pauses at the doorway and examines the lock on the door, looking for any sign of forced entry upon it, as well as the maker's insignia on the door.

As Gretchyn introduced them to the assorted members of the staff, Marcus made it a point to shake each of their hands and to look them in the eye while doing so, as the eyes are the mirrors to the soul.

Once the tour was over, Marcus looked around the foyer they were standing in and then glanced down to the house matron.

*"Madam Tashykk, I have no doubt that you have been asked a thousand questions by now, but I am afraid that I have some to ask you as well. On the night of the kidnapping, was anything out of the ordinary here at the house? No matter how trivial it may seem, it could help point us in the right direction."*

(OOC: Search check on the door, and Diplomacy check with Gretchyn)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 1, 2003)

*Poto*

*"Also, perhaps you could tell us the details of what you remember about the night of the disapearence.  When were they taken?  Who discovered they were missing?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

Griswald greets the people they meet in turn, giving a firm handshake and warm smile. As they go he mentions something to Marcus.

"Aye. Back at the inn, I didn'a mean that the parents kidnapped the children, I thought the parents may ha' been tha' previous adult victims," he says, "Ya know? Like the kidnappers were lookin' for some quality that the parents would'a handed down through blood ta the wee ones."


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*An explanation...*

_{Prior to asking his question of Gretchyn}_

Nodding his head in a new understanding at what the dwarven knight had meant, Marcus voiced his thoughts.

*"An excellent thought, and to be honest, it was not one I had considered. I will check the listings later on to see if any of the missing children could have belonged to a prior abducted. While on the surface, there isn't a connection, perhaps the birth names have been altered to make is seem as such."*

_~With allies such as these, we shall have the children home soon...of that I am certain...~_


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 1, 2003)

*Ian*

While the others are talking to the Halfling woman, Ian will slip back to the staircase and look over the shoulder of Patch.

*"Oi.  Hey there mate.  Whatcha fixin'"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 1, 2003)

Badger:
Not being a  expert, there is nothing you can tell by looking at the lock on the door. There is no sign of forced entry, however, It all looks perfectly normal. (Search result: 14)

_Gretchyn_
*"No one saw a thing.I am quite certain of that. 

They were all taken three nights ago, but no one noticed until the morning breakfast. We did a thorough search of the building and surrounding grounds with no success. The doors were still shut and locked, and I have the only key. It was if someone whisked them away with a wish or something."*


_Patch_
*"Oh...pardon...just fixin a loose board, you  'ere to find dem lost ones?"*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 2, 2003)

*Poto*

* "So they went to bed in a room with over a dozen other children, & were gone in the morning when everyone awoke?  None of the other children saw or heard anything?  Are the windows barred?  If the kids need to go take a whiz at night, what do they do?  Is there a connection to the bathrooms from the bedrooms?"*


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2003)

*More Questions - Marcus*

Nodding his head as Gretchyn explained what had happened, Marcus refocused as she mentioned that she had the only key.

*"Have you had the lock worked on recently, or given the key to anyone else for any reason?"*

Trying to add all of the small bits together, Marcus cleared his mind and briefly shut his eyes.

_~The door opens and the stalker/stalkers enter in...they are confident in their abilities and know the only door is the front one...how do they know where the children are kept...how do they know which ones to take...how do they know...~_

Reopening his eyes, Marcus set his gaze once more on the elder halfling and when the moment was right asked his next question.

*"The children that were taken, could you tell me about them. When were they brought to your care, how did they enteract with the others, all the minute details please."*

Knowing he may be confusing her, Marcus explained his theory.

*"There were no marks on the door to show a forced entry, and whoever came after the children knew the layout of the orphanage, or they were extremely lucky not to wake any of you up as they searched for the children. In my studies, there are darker arts which use the sacrifice of innocents to seal deals with vile powers. If necromancy is behind these kidnappings, we need all the information we can to take this back to the Academi Magus and request their help."*


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 2, 2003)

*Ian*

*"That's the plan me boyo.  Say, you wouldn't have happened to see anything suspicious around here lately, would you?"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 3, 2003)

All the windows have bars, and the two doors leaving the building have solid locks.

_Gretchyn_
*"I have the only key, I have not given it to anyone since buying the locks from Keygan Gehlve many years ago. They are good, solid locks and have not had to be 'worked on'. For the price I payed they had better not!"*

The details she gives on the orpahans overlaps with the info on the lists of the victims the priestess gave you (See below). When necromancers are mentioned she gets a horrified look on her face, and she again goes over everything multiple times: locked the doors before bed, in the morning they were gone, no one saw or heard a thing, the doors were still locked, they searched the whole building, they were gone.


_Patch_
*"Um...no, I really don't know anything. I wish I could help....really."*
Ian can tell, however, that the half-orc seems extreemly nervous and evasive. 




OOC: Attached is a zipped PDF of the vitims provided by the Web enhancement from Piazo...I took out all the other info in the enhansement to just the vicims so you don't see things you aren't supposed to


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

Griswald places his hand on his chin in thought and his brow furrows as he tries to find dots and then connect them in the extensive list of names.

"Aye. Tis a troublin' feat tay find somethin' they all had in common, or just ta find a link between each o' them," he says, strumming the fingers of his free hand on his other wrist, creating a rythmic clinking.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 3, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Come on now mate, you can tell me"*  Ian tries to cajole the Half-Orc.  Putting his finger alongside his nose in a gesture of confidentiality he quips *"Us working-class blokes have to stick together boyo."* 

_Diplomacy +6_


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2003)

*Adding it up...*

While Marcus did not like causing the house matron to worry more than she obviously was, he did want her to understand the full range of threats that were out there.

When she mentioned the gnome locksmith, Marcus' thoughts went back to the list.

_~We have the first piece, now we must build off of it...~_

Looking back at the list, Marcus noticed that many of the people had been taken without anyone noticing, and while some could be contributed to flights of fancy, Marcus felt they were missing something bigger.

Standing up, Marcus looked over and saw Ian talking with the assistant Patch, and Griswald staring at a copy of the list himself.

Excusing himself while Gretchyn talked with Poto, Marcus approached the dwarf.

*"While at first, I thought it would be unwise to have the party split forces, I think the time has come to reappraise that. I would like to check the residences of the houses that the others were abducted from."*

As the dwarf's eyes settled on him, Marcus continued.

*"It says the locks are the key to finding them. Perhaps visiting the homes of some of the other abductees will give us further clues while Poto and Ian finish their search here."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

Griswald nods in agreement.

"I like your style Marcus," he says, "Tis a good idea, we should do that."

He bids farewell to the others for the moment being, and providing Marcus has no further business at the orphanage, travels with him to the residence of one of the vistims.

[ooc: Badger's choice whose place we check out ]


----------



## Badger (Apr 4, 2003)

Pleased that the holy knight did not think his plan was a foolish one, Marcus looked over to Poto and Ian.

*"We shall not be but a moment...some of the residences are but streets over."*

Opening the door for Griswald, Marcus allows the dwarf to exit first, then opens the scrolls with the names on them and scans the listing quickly. Finding one that is not too far away, Marcus begins walking towards the residency, while he seems outwardly confident, but hopes he is not leading them both on a wild goose hunt.

(OOC: Heading to the closest listing on the sheet...whom might that be o' mighty DM?)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 4, 2003)

*Poto*

*"Gretchen, may we please look around & talk to people?  We won't be long, but to properly investigate the disapearences, as Jenya has requested we do, we must leave no stones unturned."*

Assuming its OK to hang out, Poto will try to strike up a conversation with all the other adults in turn.  Actually, Ian would probably be much better at this.  Poto will start with the dwarf.

*Jaomir, hello.  I am Poto Knezer, a druid of the woods.  I am very interested in the gardens.  Perhaps you could show me around a bit.*

After a bit of chit chat about gardening, which I assume Poto would have some insight into (he could identify all the plants, at least), Poto will ask him about the disapearences. 

*Jaomir, do you know anything about these disapearences?  Do you have any theories?  And by the way, have you ever heard of a half-dwarf?  Just curious."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 4, 2003)

_Ian_
Patch, looks nervously over at Gretchen, then back at you and whispers *"look, this can't get back at the others, please?."* He hestates to make sure no one else can overhear. *"About a year ago I met a man, Revus Twindaggers, he gave me 50gp to 'keep my eye' on Terrem Kharatys (One of the children), and did so every month until I was no longer needed. He is a member of a local thieves guild: The Last Laugh. A low member I think. Now I really don't know who took the children, it weren't like he were the only one, but the guild may be involved somehow. I didn't say anything cause, you know, the gold. I swear I didn't know the children were gonna get nabbed, you can't tell the others what I've done,please!"*

_Gris & Marcus_
You meander over to Sirlana's Shoe Shop, home to Julluth Sirlana. According to your list, she and her boyfriend Lester dissapeard 26 nights ago. There is a note  attached to the door indicating the shop is closed until furthur notice signed by the captain of the city guard and sealed with the seal of his office.

_Poto_
Jaomir shows you his humble garden, whhich is is well stocked and cared for. At lease you feel comfort that the children were well fed. *"Half-dwarves? By the hells, what a daft notion that is! Nay I ain't heard of that before. That has something to do with the wee ones? Strange. Nay, I wish I knew more than I've already said, It boggles me mind."*

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2003)

Griswald tries to open the door, should that fail he'll look for an alternate entrance into the shop.

"If we canna git in," he says to Marcus, "Mebbe we could go visit tha captain a' the guard. Get his permission tay check oot the victims homes."


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 5, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will head over to the infirmary, or at least where the nurse, Neva Fanister is.  If he gets a chance to speak to Ian, he will say

*"Ian, since we're here, let's go ahead & talk to everyone, & check the place out thoroughly.  I've spoken to the gardener, & will talk to the nurse.  You're probably better at this than I, though.  Will you speak to the cook & the teacher?"*

He will ask Neva if she needs any help curing anyone.  He will cast cure spells if needed.  Then he will try to find out if she knows anything.

*"Ms. Fanister.  As you know, we are working for Jenya, but we are independent & new to town.  Is there anything you can add to what has happened to these children.  I assure you we are only interested in their welfare & anything you say will be strickly between you & me."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

*Looking about - Marcus*

Walking towards the door, Marcus looks around the street to the other houses trying to get a feel for the neighborhood. He is mainly looking to see if any of the neighbors have noticed him and Griswald, and if so, how are they going to react.

Reaching the door, Marcus waited while Griswald tried to open the door, still scanning the area for prying eyes.

(If the door opens)

As the door swings open, Marcus smiles at the dwarven knight.

*"Well, perhaps the fates are smiling on us. If you would like to look around the house, please do. What I am looking for to be exact is who the maker of the lock is, if one or two locksmiths have been betrayed, we could be looking at a far larger crisis than we thought."*

(If the door is locked)

Nodding his head in agreement with Griswald's thoughts, Marcus spoke quickly as the two began to walk towards the guard office.

*"What I am looking for to be exact is who the maker of the lock is, if one or two locksmiths have been betrayed, we could be looking at a far larger crisis than we thought. Perhaps the guards have already followed a similar train of thought and we can compare our findings thus far."*


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 5, 2003)

*Ian - Orphanage*

Ian reassures Patch, *"Don't you worry none old boy.  You was just looking after the lad, right.  And what's the harm if you put a couple of bob in your pouch in the doin' of it, right?"* 

After calming the Half-Orc, Ian will saunter over to Poto and fill him in.  *"Right then.  It seems some fop from the Last Laugh, name of Revus Twindaggers, was particularly interested in one of the children.  They are in this up to their necks, that's for sure.  You keep track of all these clues, and I'll chat up the help?  That sounds like a bar gold plan to me.  Let me go and parlay with this cook."* 

Ian will go into the Kitchen to meet with the cook.  *"Hmmm.  Them vittles sure do smell dee-lightfull.  What's for dinner Temar?  Looks like stew.  I surely do love a good stew, and no mistake.  Might I have me a taste?"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 6, 2003)

_Marcus & Griswald_
Door being locked, you track down the Captain of the guard, Terseon Skellerang, sitting down to lunch, he invites you to join him.*"I heard that the priests had hired extra help in this matter, I'm glad. "Locksmiths you ask? *munch munch* Hadn't really given that much thought on that. We'd assumed all the locks had been picked. The perps would pick the locks, grab the prey *munch slurp* steal what loot they could, and leave. Locksmiths...hmm. Perhaps we should compare notes? Anything else I can help you with? *burp**

_Poto_
*"Well, I don't know what more help I can be..."*Says Ms. Fanister,*"Come to think of it there was this one boy, Narth, I seem to remember he had a nightmare of some sort that night. Does that help?"*

_Ian_
The cook lets you have a sip of the stew, while not the most wonderful of dishes you have had over the years, it aint bad either. He then sees the opportunity to start talking, at length, the qualities of asparagus, and the all the different ways to prepare it. He thinks he may write a book.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

*"We was wonderin' aboot any cunnections ye may have established between tha victims. We be thinkin' there'd have to be when they start stealin' wee ones,"* Griswald says.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2003)

*Poto*

*"He had a nightmare that night?  That might be helpful.  So you saw him after he went to bed, but before he was taken?  Please forgive my ignorance, but I thought only Gretchyn had a key to their room.  How did you see him?*


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

*Shop talk...*

While Marcus knew he could not hold it against Captain Skellerang for not consulting any of the mystical or divine factions in Cauldron, it did not make it any easier to accept the fact that he had not been able to make more headway through the normal means of guard questioning. In light of the number of people taken from the city, Marcus 

_~Calm down and let the man speak...Griswald is relating to him and making progress...by the gods, he could at least wait until after we had left to resume his meal...~_

As Griswald briefly explained how they were searching for the common thread between the victims, Marcus waited until he had stopped before offering his thoughts as well.

*"We will gladly share any and all information with the guards that we uncover, but we will need permission to search the grounds of the other victims to be as thorough as possible. Unless you happen to know who the locksmith, or smiths,  were that placed the locks on the doors of the victims."*

Pausing for a second, Marcus felt the urge to explain the reason for basing their search off of the locks.

*"Captain, acting High Priestess Jenya cast a divining through one of the church's artifacts. While I do not know how you feel about the arcane arts, you no doubt have faith in the holy answers given to priests, especially the followers of St Cuthbert. The first line of the divining was "The locks are the key to finding them...", and while there are many types of locks, we believe it all ties into the locks at the orphanage, and those locks were crafted by Keygan Gehlve. If he is also the seller, or builder of the other locks, I do believe we would have sufficient reason to pay him a visit."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 6, 2003)

_Poto_
Narth, the boy who had the nightmare, was NOT one of the children kidnapped. He is still in the orphanage and could easily be questioned. The locks are on the doors leading to the outside of the building. Most of the doors inside the buidling have no locks.

_Marcus & Griswald_
Terseon Skellerang finishes his lunch, grabs some parchement and ink to make notes of your conversation. He looks into a folder off to his left to confer for your questions. *"Oh, all the victims were taken from all across the city, so its not localaize in any particular place. Most were low- to middle-class citizens, but other than that we found nothing connceting them, to each other or the orphanage."* He then listens to Marcus explain about the locks.  *"Gehlve, yes, well you can throw a rock in any direction in this city and you can bet it hits a building with Gehlve's locks on it. Magic and divinations aside, I don't really have the manpower at the moment to follow this up. I got everyone I have out on nighty patrols and staking out all the local thieves' guilds and other....practical...matters. But hey, you go right ahead and question him if you like, and let me know what you find out."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

*Rejoining the others?...Marcus*

As the captain confirmed what he had thought, it brought no joy to Marcus. However, the fact that their fact finding mission was being taken seriously by the head of the guards did bring some satisfaction.

_~Do not begin to take pleasure off of the misfortunes of those who brought you to this role...~_

His uncle's words quickly brought Marcus pride back in check, and he quickly voiced his thanks to the captain.

*"We shall keep you informed if we uncover anything that we think might be helpful to you and the guards. The temple thanks you, as do we."*

Waiting until Griswald was finished speaking to the captain, Marcus wanted the knight's thoughts on their next move.

*"I think we should go back and relate to the others what we think we know. Perhaps in our absence, they have learned of something more as well. What do you think?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Griswald bids the captain farewell and answers his comrades query.

*"Not a bad idea at all my tall friend. I noticed ye got a head for knooledge and negootiation on them shoulders, and the talent tay make use of it. This trouble can be solved quickly with a collection of talented folk like ourselves,"* Griswald grins widely, *"But if we've nuthin' else tay werk on, I'd say we be headin' for Ghelve's residence."*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 6, 2003)

*Poto*

*"Thank you, Nurse, for that information.  I shall question Narth"*

_I may as well question him, as Ian still has to talk to the teacher."_

Poto will examine the locks on the front door.  Could they be opened from inside without a key?  If so, any of the staff could have grabbed a kid, & escaped, or let someone else in.

He will then go up to try to find Narth.  When/if he finds him, he will approach & ask

*"Narth, hello son.  I know you've been through some bad spots.  We're trying to find your missing friends.  Nurse Fanister said you'd had a nightmare the night they disapeared.  Can you tell me about that?  Do you know anything else that might help us find them?"*


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 6, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian listens attentively to the cook's diatribe on asparagus.  *"Those recipes sound delicious!  You should write that book, and no mistake.  Can ye make sure I get a copy?  Say, you wouldn't have any thoughts on the missing children would you?  A keen noggin' like yours might have thought of something we overlooked."* 

_Asparagus...Gods have mercy this man is a dolt_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 6, 2003)

Marcus and Griswald head back to the Orphanage. 

Temar Flagonstern, the cook, relates no further information that is usefull in the investigation.

Poto heads upstairs and finds Narth, and when you ask him about his dream... *" It were a nightmare...There was a gnome...and crooked teeth...and a big...black..tattered cloak..and he was. He was trying to catch my breath and take it away. So I ran, and ran, and he almost caught me, and then I woke up."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

*Enroute - Marcus*

At the dwarf's compliment, Marcus is momentarily speechless as he did not feel he had done that much for their cause, or in the least no more than the others had done.

*"Your words flatter me Master Griswald, but in honesty, I think it was more of your presence that lent us credit than mine. Your presence gives the weight of the gods behind us, while I am but a simple scholar and tanner. I do hope though the pooling of our skills that we will be able to find the children, as well as the others soon. Now we have to figure out what could motivate a respected merchant to possibly betray his clients.*

As they neared the orphanage for the second time today, Marcus paused once more and looked around the streets as if he was seeing them for the first time.

_~Gehlve, yes, well you can throw a rock in any direction in this city and you can bet it hits a building with Gehlve's locks on it...throw a rock in any direction and a new victim waits to be taken...~_

*"Let us hope that the others had as much luck as we did..."*

Opening the door for the dwarven knight, Marcus scanned the foyer looking for the others as Griswald entered before him.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

_Geez, I hope gnomes don't have a bad name in this town...or get one!_

*"OK, son.  It was just a dream.  We'll find you're friends.  Not to worry.  You'll be safe here."*

Poto will head downstairs.  Seeing Marcus & Griswold, he will tell the others what he has learned.

*"After lunch, our next step seems to be our gnomish locksmith.  Perhaps he'll be more free of tongue to a fellow hill-dweller."*

OOC:  Todd - did I miss the answer to my above question?  Can the locks on the outside doors of the orphanage be opened from the inside without a key?


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

As Poto approached them and filled both Griswald and himself in on all that he had learned, Marcus was both pleased and displeased that all the evidence seemed to be pratically throwing them in the direction of Keygan Gehlve. While it was easy to begin thinking the gnome had a large part to play in the kidnappings, Marcus' pratical side warned him of a simple rule he had been ignoring.

_~It is a grave mistake to theorize before one has all the data. Insensibly one begins to twist facts to suit theories, instead of theories to suit facts.~_

*"Perhaps he will speak more freely to a fellow gnome than a stranger, but I do have a spell which will allow myself to understand the words you are saying. I can cast it before we enter his shop, and he need not know I understand your discussion. However, we must be careful, as Gehlve is a wealthy merchant, and if we are wrong about his guilt, it would not bode well for us to have him against us."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2003)

*"Aye,"* Griswald said in agreement with the others, *"We'll pay this Ghelve a visit, mayhaps he'd know sumthin. Also, get me if I'm wrong, but maybe this fellow is trying ta kidnap people through their dreams. Just a noovel idea, may seem a little fairy tale-ish, but I wouldn'a rule it out."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

*"To be honest, that is another possibility I had not considered, and while it does seem to be something out of a child's legend, they say all legends are built from the seeds of truth."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Poto Knezer*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  Todd - did I miss the answer to my above question?  Can the locks on the outside doors of the orphanage be opened from the inside without a key?




No, and no.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 7, 2003)

*"I'm no constable, and that's for sure, but what about them blokes from the Last Laugh.  We saw them roughing up the good padre, and one of them was also inquiring about one of the missing children, before he was missing no less."* 

Ian scratches his head in thought. 

*"'Course, I don't know how we would go about questioning the Thieves Guild.  You'd figure it would be against their nature to answer questions about crimes and all."* 

*"It might require some skull splittin', that's for sure."*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

*"I seriously doubt that a prosperous gnome merchant would be involved in any mischeif.  We gnomes are an honerable race, as is yours, of course, friend Griswald.  I'm sure that was just a nightmare the poor child had.  He may still have some good information for us.  When we get there, I will try to conduct the interview in common, so we can all participate.  I have no particular skill at interegation.  I think we should omit the divination of Jenya to begin with, since we don't want him to feel defensive.  Let's just say that we're investigating this matter, & that it seems possible someone picked his locks.  Let's see if he can give us any advice at that point."

"Next we should look up this laughing rogue.  But I don't know how we'd find him, or how we'd get him to talk if we did.  Perhaps you could go join the thieves guild, good Ian?"*

Let's head for the locksmith's.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ghelve's Locks*

You reach the building of the locksmith,  two-stories black stone, dominated by a small turret. You see Iron bars in thick window frames, and  in the turret's ground-floor windows you see displayed an assortment of locks, big and small. To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads GHELVE'S LOCKS.

Entering the store, it smells of pipe smoke and wood. A small fire burns in the fireplace, upon its mantle is a tinderbox,a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a collection of pipes. On the far wall you can see dozens, nay hundreds, of keys, all shapes and sizes,  hanging from tiny hooks. A large carved counter stretches along the east wall. Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.

A tall figure, 6' or so, enters from the door to the north.

*"Welcome to Gehlve's Locks. I'm Keygan Gelhve, how may I assist you today?"*


----------



## Badger (Apr 8, 2003)

*Marcus*

As his eyes took in the shop, Marcus turned as the man entered the shop and the addressed them as the very figure they had hoped to meet.

_~I have heard of stories of giant and small birthings among men, could the same happen to other races as well???~_

Hoping his surprise was not too obvious on his face, Marcus smiled as he spoke.

*"Master Gehlve, we are hoping we could speak with you about locks, and more importantly, how someone could bypass locks of the quality that you sell."*

Realizing his words might not have sounded as clear as he hoped, Marcus fought to urge to check the faces of the others and pressed ahead.

*"Recently sir, there has been an outbreak of kidnappings, and the last victims were four children from the orphanage not far from here. As the orphanage has asked us to help in finding the guilty party, we wished to speak with a master of locks such as yourself."*

While not as stylish as Ian might have done, Marcus tried to connect with the gnome as best he could.

(OOC: Diplomacy try, but thinking maybe Ian will have to come to my rescue on this...)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Griswald crosses his arms defensively as the large figure enters the room. He looks the fellow over then puffs out his chest, letting his holy symbol rest in clear sight on his armour.

*"Aye. Believe me, thar be noo need fa muscle here. You'll have no trouble from a paladin an' 'is comrades,"* he states clearly.

He goes and leans against the wall next to the door, looking a little miffed for the apparent bouncer's presence. In actual fact, while leaning there, he uses his detect evil ability, doing his best to include both Keygan and his lacky in the area of effect.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 8, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto smiles politely & tries to tell if this tall figure is really a gnome.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Right, well there Master Keygan.  We were thinkin', ponderin' like, what sort of people would be interested in them wee ones.  Well we says, they got past the best locks money can buy in this city.  So, who better to ask than the man who made those locks.  See, we figure you might know the sort who could get the better of your locks.  By way of professional expertise of course."* 

_I thought this Keygan was supposed to be a Gnome??  I better watch him close like._ 

_Sense Motive +4_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 8, 2003)

*Keygan*

Looking at the confused faces of his customers, Keygan explaines *"Oh I see, you were expecting someone shorter? I AM a gnome, i just happen to be wearing my stilts. I find it makes the customer more comfortable when faced eye to eye.

Now, You are here about the kidnappings? My locks are involved? Rest assured, I provide the best possable protection available. But even the best locks are not fool-proof. You'd be suprised how rescourseful some organaizations are. As for who did the kidnappings...I have NO idea. Really."*

_Ian_
Sence Motive result 22. You think he's hiding something. Perhaps *gasp* lying to you.

_Griswald_
Detect evil while the fellows chat. 1st round you detect the presence of evil. 2nd round you discover there is only once aura of faint evil in the area. 3rd round you discover the evil is not Keygan, but is beyond and above...perhaps on the second floor? You are not sure of the exact location.


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2003)

*Ah well... - Marcus*

As the gnome explained his height modification devices, Marcus had to admit, it was quite the clever marketing move to use. His uncle stressed all the time to him about making eye contact with any potential customer, as it proved to them that you were willing  to face life head on, not bowed to the whims of others.

_~Plus I am sure it gives him an edge on those who see height as a sign of ability as well...quite clever indeed...~_

As Keygan stressed that his locks were of the best possible quality and his innocence in the matter, Marcus knew that a merchant who had been in business as long as he had could not do so by placing his customers at risk.

_~I just hope he does not take our questioning him as an attack on his person...~_

*"Master Gelhve, while we do not think you personally had anything to do with the kidnappings, one simple fect remains unchanged, it was your locks that have been targeting in their crimes. Could anyone have gained a copy of your keys? Do you have any assistants or rivals who could have looked the other way and misplaced the tools necessary to render your locks useless?"*

Not wanting to sound pleading, but wanting the gnome to understand the severity of the situation, Marcus made one last plea to the gnome.

*"Surely you understand that any help you give us, no matter how trivial it may be to you sir, could potentially lead us to the four missing children, and you sir, could be their hero."*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 9, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto nods at Marcus' artful request.  He looks expectantly at the tall gnome.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Griswald raises an eyebrow at his findings, deciding to let Marcus know quietly. He approaches the pair in conversation and tugs on Marcus' sleeve.

*"Aye, excuse us for a moment,"* he takes Marcus to one side then whispers carefully, *"There's a wee little sumthin', maybe upstairs. I can feel its presence. Its weak, but definitely evil."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2003)

*The plot thickens...Marcus*

Confused as why Griswald needed to speak with him in the middle of his appeal to the locksmith, Marcus trusted that the dwarven knight would not do so unless he felt it was imperative to do so.

As Griswald whispered his findings to Marcus, the shocked tanner tried to keep his face a mask.

_~Could he be misleading us on purpose, or perhaps is there more to this than he is letting on...how do we find out if his life is in danger by us being here...does he even know it is here...~_

So many questions flooded Marcus' mind, but he knew to dwell on them for too long would tip their hand to whoever it was lurking above them.

*"Yes...thank you Griswald...I will be more polite in the future..."*

Walking back towards the stilted gnome, Marcus looked to Ian and wished he possessed the relaxed charm of the highlander.

*"I must apologize Master Gehlve, as Master Griswald reminded me that an honorable man such as yourself would never soil his reputation or business to be associated with the seedier side of Cauldron."*

Removing his backpack, Marcus removed a blank sheet of paper and pulled his pen from his jacket pocket.

*"Here is the name of our inn sir, as well as who to leave a message with if we are not in. If you remember anything that might help us, please feel free to let us know."*

Writing quickly as he spoke, Marcus passed the paper to the gnome and prayed he was not wrong about the gnome's true character.

_You are not alone here...we wish to help...please trust we can help you if you are being threatened...nod if you understand me_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 9, 2003)

All during Marcus' little plea for assistance, everyone noticed the gnome get more agitated and restless, especially when the children are mentioned. In the end, after reading Marcus' note, the gnome nods and motions, with his eyes, back _ beyond the curtain._

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Griswald notices the gnome nodding towards Marcus, but there was something not quite right about it when the gnome indicated towards the curtain with his eyes. He looks to Marcus, one eyebrow raised, his heavy gauntlet creeping towards his axe.

"Aye. Well then. If there's nothing else..." Griswald says, but makes no motion to leave.


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2003)

_~Think man think...whatever it is, it is behind the curtain and you have been given the sign...don't dally and waste the other's chances...~_

Turning his back to the skittish gnome, Marcus saw Griswald hand slowly reaching down for his axe, and he had to fight the urge to let out a sigh of relief knowing that the others saw the gnome's movements also.

Looking over to Poto and Ian, Marcus' smile was forced and he felt that at any moment his voice would betray the nervousness he now felt.

*"Well...uhm...yes, I guess we shall be going then..."*

_~If you leave, he could be as good as dead Marcus...~_

*"...actually there is one last thing, and it is strictly business Master Gehlve. We will need to search behind your shop sir. Just a routine glance and nothing more so I may tell the Captain all was clear here."*

As he finished speaking, Marcus motioned towards the curtain with hand, and prayed the others would play along.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 9, 2003)

*Ian*

_What the bloody 'ell is going on here??  Well there is times to jaw and times to brawl, and I've done enough jawin' today._ 


Ian will walk aroung to the curtain and throw it open.  He will ready a _Flare_ spell to cast on anyone lurking behind.


edit:  Badger beat me to the punch.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 11, 2003)

Led by Marcus and Ian, you enter the room behind the curtain. Three chests sit on a large carpet covering the stone floor of this room. A large staircase lines the north wall leading to a second-story balcony. There are various shelves and tables holding knic-kacks and other variable objects. Two black curtains partially hide the little niche that displays the various locks to those passing by on the street. A framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs next to a tall wooden box at the base of the stairs. The tall box contains an intracate array of ticking gears, counterweights, and cylindrical chimes, surmounted by a circular face that bears the numerals 1 through 12 on its circumference.

ACtions? I would ask if you are going to move to a particular place please use the coordinates, otherwise I'll put you just bout anywhere.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 11, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will draw his sword and move cautiously toward the stairs, keeping an eye out for any hiding creatures.

_~Right then.  I'm gonna' get to the bottom of this here mess, and no mistake.~_


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2003)

*Looking around - Marcus*

As he entered the room, Marcus' hand rested on the hilt of his dagger, and while he managed to keep his hand steady, on the inside, he had no idea what to do next.

_~Think Marcus...you seemed to have no problem setting up this little play, now act the role you placed yourself into...~_

Making room for Poto and Griswald to enter as well, Marcus leaned down when the dwarven knight entered and whispered as best he could in the too quiet room they were in.

*"What does your senses tell you now Master Griswald?"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

*"I'll check,"* he says.

Griswald draws his axe and shield, readying them for combat. He moves to about M10 before he turns around and uses his detect evil ability again, trying to gauge the evil's location again.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 14, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will motion for Jinx to heel in the foyer.  He'll cautiously advance towards the stairs, shield & sicle at ready.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 14, 2003)

*Round 1*

Griswald moves across the room and uses his ability, and once again detects the presence of evil in the area (to detect the exact location will take a little more time).

Poto and Ian cross the room to the stairs with caution.

Marcus stands where he is. Waiting for some sort of signal of what to do next.

Edit: Initiative order: Griswald (17), Ian (16), Marcus (4), Poto (3)


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 15, 2003)

*poto*

OOC:  Were we able to see the lock grotto area well enough to be confident there was no one hiding there?  If so, Poto will wait (he's last anyway).  If not, on his turn, Poto will move across the room & look into the curtained area.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

Griswald keeps concentrating. He'll try to get the best readings he can on the evil presence, but if they're attacked at any point he'll go straight into melee at first opportunity.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 15, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will unstrap his buckler and ready an action to attack anything that appears it is going to attack anyone in the group.

Ian whispers over his shoulder,  *"Aye, Griswald.  You point the way when you are ready.  I'll make short work of whatever is up there, and no mistake."*


----------



## Badger (Apr 15, 2003)

While Marcus had no doubts about the others, while Griswald searched the empty room, the tanner turned mage did wonder about his effectiveness. 

_~Doubts give an open door to fear...fears give and open door to excuses...excuses give failure victory...~_

Steeling his resolve, Marcus slowly pulls the crossbow from his back and begins loading it, waiting for Griswald's input.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 16, 2003)

*Rounds 2 & 3*

_Round 2:_

Griswald's detections confirms only one evil source of faint strength in the area.

Ian waits.

Marcus takes out his crossbow and loads it.

Poto Checks out the turret and finds it empty.

_Round 3:_
Griswlad's detections locates the source of the evil on the balcony, hiding in the shadows (and I assume alerts everyone about it) Though you can't directly see it. (failed a spot) You know it's there.

That was His action on '17' of round three...I'll let everyone declare their actions for the rest of this round, Anything Griswald want to do will take effect at the start of next round.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poto*

When Griswald whispers the info to the team, Poto will move to the base of the stairs.  Being neither stealthy, nor a great fighter, he pauses there, peering up to the balcony, waiting for Ian or Griswald to take the lead.  He tries to be as silent as possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Griswald commits the location of the foe to memory then strides towards it. He performs a little trick with his axe as he approaches.

"Aye, we know yer there, come out. Thar be many question's we'd have ya answer, either tha' or we'll reduce ye to a pile o' meat!"


----------



## Badger (Apr 16, 2003)

*A little illumination...Marcus*

As Griswald pointed into the darkness of the balcony, Marcus wished he could see into the darkness as well as the dwarven knight.

_~If you cannot see into the darkness, perhaps you should remove it...~_

Whispering the words to a spell of amusement, Marcus sent four small glowing balls into the room. While the spell would harm nothing, each ball glowed with the strength of a blazing torch, and hopefully would give them all a glimpse of what Griswald was seeing.

_OOC: Casting Dancing Light_


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will stride right alongside Griswald, blocking the path of anything trying to get by.



> "Aye, we know yer there, come out. Thar be many question's we'd have ya answer, either tha' or we'll reduce ye to a pile o' meat!"




*"Right.  Then we'll cut that pile of meat up, then mix it with oatmeal, stuff it into a sheep's bladder and feed it to Orcs with poor hygeine."*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 16, 2003)

*Poto*

*"Yumm, Haggis."*

Poto will follow them.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 17, 2003)

*Round 4*

Griswald makes his way across the room, and Ian waits to join him up the stairs so that the foe could not pass them, but before they could start up the stairs, a form wearing a dark, tattered cloak jumps over the railing of the balcony, landing deftly beside Marcus and skewers him with his rapier (6hps of damage) and Marcus goes down.

Poto Races up and cuts the FOE with his sickle (Roll:12, Damage:5).

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 17, 2003)

*Poto*

OOC:  Thank you, Todd, that's exactly what Mr. Knezer would do.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Griswald charges if possible and brings his axe down hard on the filthy opponent.

"Die evil-doer!" he yells.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 17, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will run and tackle the foe, assuming that it is trying to get away.

*"No you don't, you dirty little bugger!"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 18, 2003)

Griswald charges the FOE and chopps with his axe. And like a small sapling, the FOE falls to the ground, unmoving.

Ghelve peeks his head from behind the curtain, *"Is it over? Is he dead?*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will examine the body.  If he/she/it is human, or demi human, and still alive, he will try to use his heal skill to stabalize.  He will use a cure spell if death seems likely very soon.  If it is an orc, or other evil race, Poto will let it die.

*"Tell us what you know of this, Ghelve!"*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2003)

Once combat is over Griswald's axe instantly returns to his belt, he then uses his lay on hands ability to stabalize Marcus.

"Aye, he took a nasty hit he did," he says, "But he'll recover, just give him rest, and maybe some magic."

Griswald tries to wake Marcus up if possible, if not he'll move him onto a couch or something.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 18, 2003)

*Poto*

OOC:  Moronically, I forgot that Marcus was also down.  Poto probably would not have forgotten this.  If Griswald fails to revive Marcus, Poto will cast his CLW on him.  Sorry Badger!


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 21, 2003)

*Ian*

After falling face first on the downed villain, Ian gets up and brushes himself off sheepishly.

*"Ach, I had no idea evil would be so easy to kill."* 

Holding up his fists and looking at them, *"The lads didn't even get a chance to go to work."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Apr 23, 2003)

_Sorry about the delay...._

Both Griswald and Poto manage to get Marcus fully stabalized and healed. No one recognizes the race of the body that lies dead before you.

Keygan Tells his tail:
*"A year ago, I got kinda...bored....with the day in and day out of buisness, I started to dabble in magic. A bit. Well three  months ago...there's a place, under Cauldron, an abandoned settlement, Jzadirune. It was settled by Gnome spellcasters, this place, and it got abandoned. One of the entrances is here in this shop"*

He moves over to the wall below the stairs and pushes a panel to the side to reveal a secret passage.

*"Three months ago, a bunch of those things, and shorter ones, attacked me. They got my familiar. They hold him now, a hostage, so that I help them. They made me tell all I know of Cauldron, who lived where, made me make master keys for all my locks, and a list of all my clients. They took my familiar with them down below, in Jzadirune. Please, I had no choice!

I had no choice."*


Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 23, 2003)

*Poto*

_well this would be the place behind the curtain where the locks are key_

*"Keygan, do they have copies of the keys to your locks?  Do you know what these creatures are?  They're not gnomes.  My friends, we must notify Jenya of this find.  Then we must investigate.  I do feel that this is dangerous, so we must notify Jenya of our actions before we head down there.  Perhaps we could ask for more aid."*


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 23, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Ach, I say we just go down there and bust their wee heads open for 'em.  'Course if you think it best to go back to the temple, maybe I should stay here and guard the entrance."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

*"Aye, we let Jenya an' 'er people knoo afore we go hackin' those wee... things,"* Griswald agrees.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

*Poto*

"Why don't I ride Jinx back to the Temple of Saint Cuthbert.  You wait right here til I get back so we know nothing will get out in the meantime."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 28, 2003)

*Ian*

*"That sounds like a bloody good idea Poto.  Hurry back, I'm anxious to bust some skulls, and no mistake."*


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will head out as fast as he can on Jinx, to find Jenya at the Temple to tell her what they've discovered.  If she's not in, he will leave her a message.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2003)

[bump?]


----------



## ErichDragon (May 9, 2003)

Hey Festy - Check out the OOC thread.  Todd has decided he can't keep the game running any longer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2003)

[ooc: bugger, oh well, good things can't last forever.]


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

This is me telling people I'm intereted in starting up again...and bumping the thread so it'd be easier to find for everyone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

[ooc: I'm good for it ]


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

*Marcus Snowshield*

As the gnome druid departed on his canine mount, Marcus looked over to his companions and to the shaken Keygen Ghelve. While he was sympathetic towards the locksmith's phlight, Marcus also knew that Keygan's actions would not be easily forgiven by the priests.

*"Master Keygan, you said the settlement was inhabited by gnomish spellcasters, but now it stands empty. What caused this to come about? Also, know that your actions, however you see them, have placed many lives in grave peril. It would do well in your defense to help us in any way you can."*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 6, 2003)

OOC:  OK - I'm still here.  Psyched to play.  It will just take a few posts to get it all back in my head.  Poto's off to notify the church that the party is going to take the passage down.  Todd, let me know if you want to roleplay that or just have Poto show back up at the locksmith's.

Nice to have you back, Todd.  & you, Badger.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

_Keegan_

*"I really don't know what they are, and I mean they. As far as I can tell there are two types, tall and short ones. All I know is that the 'tall' ones hold my Familiar hostage down in Jzadirune. I can feel Starbrow below hungry and frightened.

*sigh*

For that they made me give em three sized  skeleton keys that fit most of my locks, that's what they use when they go out.

As far as Jzadirune, it was an enclave of gnome spellcasters. It was abandened 75 years ago because of a magical plague called the Vanishing that  caused the Gnomes to fade away slowly into nothingness. The Plague didn't follow the few gnomes back up to the surface, but I don't know if it's still down there. I haven't been down there since I was young.*

_Poto_
You arrive at the temple...but  Jenya is out...apparently meeting with the Lord Mayor of Cauldron on some buisness. You leave a message with Ruphus and return to the shop.


----------



## Badger (Jul 6, 2003)

*Marcus*

Nodding his head sadly as the gnomish locksmith revealed how the kidnappers bypassed his locks so easily, Marcus' mind next tried to absorb the details of the magical plague. Wracking his brain, Marcus tried to remember if any of his teachers had mentioned a similar sickness during his studies.

[OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) check]

Wishing that Poto had not left so quickly, Marcus looked over to Griswald and Ian.

*"I believe that we will have to be even more careful than before my friends. A sickness which caused a city to die is no laughing matter..."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badger_
> "I believe that we will have to be even more careful than before my friends. A sickness which caused a city to die is no laughing matter..."




"Aye, too true... mebe these things are the gnomes tha' disappeared, as in, they came back but... like this," Griswald suggests, and indicates the dead body before them.


----------



## Badger (Jul 7, 2003)

*Marcus - Unhallowed returns*

Looking down at the corpse at their feet, a shiver ran through Marcus' spine as he thought of the gnomes being twisted into the sinister creature that had struck him down minutes before.

*"A valid point Sir Griswald and one I would have never thought of. If it is true, then I grieve twice for the gnomes. Once for the sickness which stole their life once, and for what may befall them if they seek to hinder our quest for those missing." *


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 7, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

Upon his return & having caught up on the conversation:  "Yuck.  If I start fading out, be sure to get me out of there.  Anyway, Jenya was not at the Temple.  I've left a message.  Are we ready to go down there?  Keegan, have you had enough of the dispicable acts committed though your cooperation?  Can you go forth and start to change the locks that have been compromised?  We will do our best to rescue Starbrow.  Please describe him to us."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 7, 2003)

_Keegan_

*"Starbrow? Um...he's...well...h-he's a rat. Brown with a white patch on his forehead shaped like a star. Um.....OH! Wait just a minute...*

Keegan goes over to one of the chests, unlocks it, and gathers from it a scroll...

*This might help. It's an old map fo Jzadirune. I'd be really grateful if you got him. And yes, of course, I'll have to 'fix' my locks ...If they'll trust me to do it....this is going to ruin me.*

_Not sure this is entirly legal but..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2003)

"Aye, thanks, a map'll do us a world o' good," Griswald says, "Ready comrades?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2003)

*Poto*

"Keegan, you have some problems yes, but you must make the best of things.  Go forth and be honest and repentent.  Most people will understand.  This is your only hope of restoring your reputation.  Good luck.  I hope to bring forth your friend shortly.  We'll be off now.  Let's go, Gentlemen."


----------



## Badger (Jul 8, 2003)

*Marcus*

*"I agree with Master Poto on this matter, as the priests will consider the actions you are committing now that the truth has been spoken. Many know of the bond between a familiar and his master and hold it to be as strong as a mother to her child." *

Turning back to face the others, Marcus glanced quickly at the map and nodded his head.

*"Let us hope our skills will be greater than the perils which await us... *


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 9, 2003)

It looks like one of my other games has petered out so I am in if you still want me.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome back Dragon...and the game continues!

(perhaps after letting the city guard know of your progress???) 

You open the secret door in the back of keegan's shop, and stairs decend into darkness. After lighting some lightsources (???) you folow the stairs down a bit hit a landing and turns south and continues down.  After a further 20 feet down You reach a second landing. The corridor turns West and decends again. At this point everyone hears  strange sounds from the chamber below, chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles.

Poto, because of his tracking ability notices two distinct sets of tracks left in dusty steps ...small hoof prints and human sized foot prints. Both going up and down the stairway. (18+7=25)

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 10, 2003)

*Loose ends and winding steps...*

As his companions prepare to journey down the steps into the gnomish ruins below, Marcus retrieved his dropped crossbow and checked to make sure the weapon was ready for use. While he had little doubt that their journey below would be a stroll through the gardens, he prayed that it would not be so grave as to send any of them on their final journey to meet their gods.

Looking toward the distraught gnome one last time, Marcus asked one last favor of him.

*"When you tell the guards of your actions, as I know you will, please request any they can spare to return to guard this entrance until our return, and if necessary notify High Priestess Jenya of our demise should we fall."*

Hoping the gnome truly wished to atone for his actions, Marcus stepped behind Griswald and Ian as the pair followed Poto down the worn steps.

Soon the light faded began to fade and as one, torches were lit and their path became visible once more.

_~Never did I think my studies would place me here...never did I believe my aunt when she said one day I would do something for the bards to sing...~_

Suddenly, Poto raised a hand and pointed to the steps at their feet. Tracks were visible, although to Marcus all they told him was that Keygan's story of brigands using him became more convincing, but it was the noise coming from below that Marcus found the most intriguing. It sounded as though the Spring Festival was beginning, but Marcus had no idea how such a pleasing thing could exist in a dark place such as this.

Whispering to the others, Marcus readied his crossbow as he spoke.

*"Until we know from where these sounds come, I would recommend all be ready for the worst."*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 10, 2003)

*Poto*

OOC:  did the thing we killed up there have hoofed feet?

We must expect resistance.  Griswold, will you lead us into combat.  I will go beside you, perhaps Marcus could cast missles or spells over my head if necessary.  Ian, Marcus, could one of you carry a torch?  I would like my left hand free to use my sheild.  Is anyone skilled at stealth?


----------



## Badger (Jul 10, 2003)

As Poto mentioned casting spells, Marcus nodded his head, but quickly realized that the spells he had prepared for the day had been selected with gathering information instead of exploration.

_~There is little use mourning what has already came to pass...~_

As the dwarven knight took the lead, Marcus sent a quick mental prayer to any who would listen and followed the others toward the sounds.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Poto*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *OOC:  did the thing we killed up there have hoofed feet?
> 
> *





No.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 10, 2003)

*"Ach.  I ken carry a torch to light the way.  Best let me up there in front Poto, sos I can bash any critters down there good!"* 

Ian draws his bastard sword and holds a torch in his buckler hand.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2003)

"Be my guest," Griswold says to Ian as he allows him past to go first, "Just be ready to make room for another should we encounter any more wee creatures."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

The Staircase decends into a 40x40 room with a 10' cieling. A slight breeze can be detected from a coridor opening directly across from where you entered. Two 4 foot diameter _circular_ doors are set in the middle of the south wall, the eastern door is half open. The doors are made of wood and (as can be seen from the half open one) are rimmed with an iron rim with geared teeth. It looks like when they open they roll inside the walls, so they neither swing in or out. In the middle of each door there appears to be a glyph of some sort, you can't tell what they are from where you are standing.

Mounted on the walls are 12 copper masks, each are 2 feet tall and cling to the walls 4 feet up, each depict a smiling gnome. The soft chirping, and giggling noises seem to seep from the very walls.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2003)

*Poto*

"OK, gang.  Let's take it slowly.  We haven't worked together yet, so we need to make sure we have a plan.  Now, did I mention I found two sets of footprints?  One of hoofs and the other of a man."

OOC:  Could the man's prints have been the creature we killed up there?  Has Keegan seen any hooved creatures?  Poto would probably have asked.  If not, he is inclined to go back & do that before advancing.

"You are brave, human" he says to Ian.  Perhaps it is better for your to take the front.  Jinx likes to stay near me, especially in stressfull underground situations of this sort.  He'll come behind me."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 11, 2003)

Poto Said there were two different kinds of villians, 'tall' ones like the one you fought (it had feet). and 'short' ones. Now he didn't specifically say hooves, and he probable would have mentioned it, but it's a safe asssumption. He described two types of villians...and you see two types of tracks....

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 12, 2003)

*Exploring the room...*

As Marcus entered the room trailing behind his companions, he was glad that thus far their progress had been masked by the noises coming from the walls around the masks.

_~It does seem that when the gnomes built this room, they wanted their guests to be at ease...~_

Holding his torch in one hand, and his crossbow in the other, Marcus slowly approached the doors seeking to study the glyphs on them.

*"I think it would be wise to see what they left behind on the doors. What do you all think?"*

OOC: Marcus can read/write gnomish.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 13, 2003)

_Badger_

As you get closer to the round doors you instantly recognise the glyphs as gnomish for the letters 'J' (On the  western door) and the letter 'A' on the eastern door. The eastern Door is the one that is half-open..looking to be wedged open by a chunk of stone.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 13, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will move in after Marcus, examine the masks, and look behind one.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

Griswald walks into the room, axe and shield ready for combat.

"Ye'd think thar'd be traps all over. Gnomes normally likin' their mechanical gizmo's an' all," he says as he inspects a mask.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 13, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Griswald walks into the room, axe and shield ready for combat.
> 
> "Ye'd think thar'd be traps all over. Gnomes normally likin' their mechanical gizmo's an' all," he says as he inspects a mask. *




Just as you say that, going to inspect a mask, it starts to talk!

_*"Welcome to Jzadirune - behold the wonder!
But beware, ye who seek to plunder.
Traps abound and guardians peer
Beyond every portal, behind every gear.*_


----------



## Badger (Jul 13, 2003)

*Marcus*

_~The letter J and A...I wonder if the letters are a mark for what is behind the doors...~_

As Marcus ponders the meanings of the glyphs, his attention is focused so completely that when a new voice fills the hallway, he nearly drops his torch from his surprise. Trying to recover quickly so the others will not see his embarrassment, Marcus turns and speaks.

*"The doors are marked with the letters J and A, and it seems someone was nice enough to wedge something in this door preventing it from closing. It could be that perhaps these are the doors with teeth the poem warned us about."*

Marcus will also do his share in looking at the masks, as well as just examining everything in general as now that one mystery is solved in his eyes, there is an entire room to explore.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 14, 2003)

*Ian*

When the mask speaks Ian spins around with his sword held up.

*"Ach.  That's enough to send a lad to an early grave, it is.  I bet that door is wedged open for a reason, like maybe whatever critters took this place from the gnomes couldna get behind the other doors."*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will gingerly step into the alcove on the west side of the room.  "Is anyone any good at finding traps and secret doors?  It seems like this alcove might have some purpose.  If not, does someone want to try to open the door?  I'd vote for the one that's already partially opened, since its traps might have already been triggered."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2003)

Griswald nods and wanders over to the already partially opened door, giving to door a gentle tug, then peering behind it.


----------



## Badger (Jul 14, 2003)

*Marcus*

As Poto asked if any were skilled at detecting trick doors or hidden traps, Marcus stared at the wall in front of him before turning around to speak.

*"While I will admit that many of my collegues quickly mastered a spell which made locating the hidden seams of doors and floors much easier, sadly I do not have the spell in my book at this time. Perhaps if the chance arises, I can return to the Academy and purchase the scroll for scribing into my book."*

Seeing Griswald beginning to head for the door, Marcus looks once more at the wall around him before turning to follow the dwarven knight.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 14, 2003)

Poto goes to the western alcove and discovers it continues as a corridor continuing west into inky darkness, you think for about 40' and 't's, and perhaps...a door?

Griswald tugs at the door. seems secure, as long as the stone holding it in place isn't removed. Peering into the 20x30 ft room, you see cots and chests,perhaps a dozen each. something burning in the center of the room is giving off a feint golden light that casts many shadows, though, from outside the room, its difficult to see any details.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

Poto waves his arm in the air, attempting to catch the others' attention.  "Hey, the corridor extends in this direction as well!  I think it might be a better option, as the other door may be the 'door with teeth' the cleric's poem warned us about!"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*Poto*

He'll back out to confer with the others.  He'll examine the floor some more to see if he can determine which direction the tracks came from.


----------



## Badger (Jul 15, 2003)

*Marcus*

Smiling as the gnome echoed the same words he had said but moments before, Marcus awaited the gnome's return, but kept an eye on Griswald as he approached the open door.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*Poto*

OOC:  whoops, missed the teeth comment in your earlier post, Badger.  At least we're on the same wavelength

"Perhaps the 'J' stands for Jzadirune.  Even though gnomes are tricky, we're tricky in an honest sort of way.  I'll bet if we could get the J door open, we'll be in business.  Let's stay out of the 'A' room.  'A' for assinine, perhaps?"

Poto approaches Marcus and reaches up to pat his shoulder.  "You speak the gnome tongue, eh?  Your wisdom seems greater each day."


----------



## Badger (Jul 15, 2003)

*Marcus*

OOC: No prob Manz...just a little IC OOC teasing..

IC:

Marcus was thankful that the darkness covered the embarrassment on his face at the gnome's praise. While he was pleased that the druid considered his mastery of the gnomish tongue an asset, in reality, he had learned the tongue as a means to translate the spellbook he was given before his final exam, but Marcus saw little reason to bring that fact up at the moment.

*"Thank you..."*

Pausing for a moment in mid sentence, Marcus thought on Poto's thoughts on the "J" door leading into the city.

*"The walls just mentioned that behind every gear and portal guardians stood. As the open door has teeth which also resembles a gear, do you think the poem is warning those in advance of a trap to those who open them?"*


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 15, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian stands in the middle of the room, confused by all of the intellectual debate raging around him. 

~Where would I go if I was an evil Gnome who likes to steal children??~


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

"Aye, well, you two know what yer talkin' 'boot so I'll wait till ye know where we be goin' afore I do anythun' else," Griswald says.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*Poto*

"Yes, Marcus, I say we stay out of the 'A' door at all costs.  Let's try to open the 'J' door.  If we can't, let's go down the passage to the west.  Actually, I think I see where we are from this map Keygan gave us.  Look - we appear to be in the center.  There is only one room behind the J door.  Most of this complex is accessed via the west passage.  Do you agree gentlemen?  If so, is it still advisable to try the J door?  I think so."

Poto will examine the J door.  "Griswald, would you care to try your strength against this metal?"

OOC:  Can Poto not tell where the tracks came from?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

"Aye, canna see why not," Griswald replies, and attempts to force the door open.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2003)

*Poto*

"Wait, friend Griswold" shouts Poto.  "Upon farther reflection..."

OOC:  read: upon reveiwing some prior posts...

"...both the J & the A door have "teeth."  As such, I feel we should give them both a pass.  Let's head west.  Griswold and Ian in front, Marcus holding the torch.  What do you say, gang?"

"As much as I hate leaving a potential danger unexplored behind us, we have clearly been warned of those doors, and lacking skills in the detection and disarmorment of traps, entering those rooms would be the height of foolishness.  I do wonder what the J and A represent, " Poto's voice softens as he ponders, and switches to the gnome tongue of necessesity, " perhaps J is for Jack, and A is for A**!" he says to Marcus


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 15, 2003)

On tracking: once off the stairs, you cannot detect any clear tracks, it appears this area is a little more traveled.

Looking at the "J" door, it occurs to you that not entirly sure exactly _how_ to open it. There is no door handle. You do find a small triangular hole (Keyhole?) set in the stone doorframe though.

Poto is pretty sure, as with most gnomish archetecture, that all the doors in this place are mechanical in nature, probably requiring some sort of triangular key, and, like the "A" door, they *all* have an iron rim of geared teeth.

Two things to consider as well. In the original divination by Jenya the third line says:

_"but beware the *doors* with teeth"_

and just now you hear the warning from the copper mask:

_"*Traps* abound and guardians peer"_

Both thoes lines indicate _plural_ threats, It's not too far a leap of faith to recognise the fact that _every_ door may be trapped. 

Ian knows, with his bardic knowledge, that there are many a story of skillful gnomish wizards who enchant thier lairs with all kinds of devious magical traps, then it comes as a realization that none of you four have the skill to recognize one.

Still trying to open the "J" door? And if so, _HOW?_

Edit: Spelling errors


----------



## Badger (Jul 15, 2003)

*Marcus*

_~Where there is a lock, there must be a key...~_

As Poto returned logic to their thinking, Marcus mentally chided himself on getting caught up in the excitement of the search. While he trusted the skills of the others, Marcus knew that the only thing he offered the others was his meager magics, but they would be of little use if he did not remain focused on the task at hand.

*"Aye Poto, exploring the other sections do seem to be the best bet, as the open door before us could be little more than a ruse to lure us into a trap."*

As the others prepared to move onward once more, Marcus laughed as the gnome made a quick joke of the meaning of the doors. Smiling as he walked Marcus responded in Poto's native tongue.

*"If that be what they stand for, may they not make one of us as well..."*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

"If all the doors end up having teeth, as may be the case, then maybe we'll return here.  But until then, let's see how far we can get w/o opening any doors."


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 16, 2003)

*Ian*

*"We could go back up and find us a slippery bugger in a tavern or some such.  Then come back down and try and find these traps everyone keeps rattlin' on about."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2003)

"Only if we _really_ need to, I'd prefer not to become involved with shady characters," Griswald adds as they move down the hallway.


----------



## Badger (Jul 16, 2003)

*Marcus*

Hearing the others discussing bringing another in on their quest, Marcus silently agreed with Griswald on his unease about bringing an unknown with questionable goals down to the ruins.

*"If we are not able to find any open doors, then perhaps the clergy will advance us some of the funds for the purchase of scrolls or a wand from the wizards in the Academy. I would also be willing to ask my uncle if he could lend us the funds, as long as pay him back as soon as we were able."*


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2003)

*Poto*

"Remember, the theives guild is still involved with this in some way.  We know they were casing the orphanage, and were trying to get that Priest of Cuthbert.  Finding a proper sneak would be tricky to do."

Poto then starts muttering to himself strangely.

"By the way, gang.  I'm pretty paranoid about this gnome vanishing disease that emptied out this city.  If I start fading or acting strangely, be sure to get me back up to the surface lickity split!  OK?"

He walks on West with the party a few steps then suddenly turns green and starts to convulse on the floor.  "Agh!  I'm turning into a newt!  Agh!"

After a few seconds of this, he sits up, turns back to his normal color, and gives a cockeyed smile.

"Just teasing buddies.  With all this gloom and doom, we needed a bit of a break."

OOC:  used his natural prestidigitation for effect there.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 16, 2003)

After Poto's colorful prank, The group reaches  the end of the corridor where it "t"s  north and south, though the humans only see 30' or so before the the corridors continue into blackness, Poto's and grizwald's demihuman vision tells them that the north corridor continues 50' to the north and 60' south where they both ends.

There are more of those circular doors scattered down each corridor. The one you are standing next to has the gnome rune for the letter 'z' in the center.

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 17, 2003)

*Marcus - More Doors*

Smiling at Poto's attempt to lighten the dark mood the ruins seemed to radiate, Marcus translated to the others the marking on the door. With the Z stamp in front of them, it did add weight to Poto's guess that the doors were lettered with various runes which spelled the city's name. However, thus far there had been no clear way of opening the doors, and Marcus hoped the others would consider his earlier words about seeking other means of opening them if no keys were found.

Hoping to take a little initiative, Marcus gripped his torch tightly, and walked towards the door he could see to the north checking to see if like the others it was locked and engraved with a rune.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 17, 2003)

*Poto*

"If they're all locked like this, I guess we ought to go back and try door "A".  But let's check the rest here, just in case.  Perhaps the letters will come together to tell us something."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2003)

Griswald nods in response Poto, still smiling though from the newt joke, then escorts Marcus up the hallway to wherever he's going.

"This hallway goes about 50 feet north and 60 feet south of the intersection," he mentions to Marcus.


----------



## Badger (Jul 17, 2003)

Walking with the dwarven knight, Marcus points to the door quickly coming into focus.

*"While I hope to locate a door that will grant us passage, I feel or chances are growing slimmer with each door we inspect. In my studies, it spoke the natural affinity that dwarves posses when it comes to working with stone. Have you noticed anything odd in their building styles? Any weakness we could use to our advantage?"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 18, 2003)

As the group travels north along the corridor, the first door, similar to the others has the glyph for 'd'. The group continues down the corridor the letter continue 'i', 'e', and 'n'. As the group turns to travel south and Marcus asks the dwarf his question of stone, The knight stops and does a double take to the North wall of the corridor, and points to a secret door fashoned to look like the stone wall.

Actions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badger_
> Have you noticed anything odd in their building styles? Any weakness we could use to our advantage?"




"I'll take a wee gander," he says, and after giving the north corridor a look over indicates part of the wall, "That thar be a secret door, gimme another moment an' I'll find out how ta git it open fer us."

Griswald takes another look at the door, gives it a little push, pokes particular stones, trying to find out how to open it.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 18, 2003)

*Poto*

"A secret door!  Good job, Griswold.  Let's try to force it if nothing else."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 19, 2003)

Griswald gives a hidden button little push and the secret door pivots on a central verticle axis revealing a 20x30 odd shaped room beyond. You see two large tables covered with enough cobwebs to make it look like it were draped with cloth, One is tipped over and the contents spilled over the floor, the other has stuff cluttered upon it, Marcus recognizes it as items used for alchemy. The floor is spilled with broken candles and shattered glass, various utensils and a pile of rags.

There is a 5' tunnel in the west wall that leads into darkness, opposite it on the other wall is a cabenet that looks like it has been looted. Mounted on the cieling is a fancy-looking fan that has gears and pullies connected to a belt that run to and disappears into the north wall.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 19, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will signal the others to remain still and quiet.  He will take a listen check.  Assuming no suspicious noises, he will move forward, attempting to enter the room.  (Griswold being in front, might enter first, or step aside.)  He will examine the pully contraption, leaving the alchemy stuff to Marcus.  He whisles to Jinx to accompany him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2003)

Griswald moves ahead, keeping a wary eye on proceedings, and makes his way over to the pile of rags to give them a closer inspection.


----------



## Badger (Jul 19, 2003)

As the secret door swings open, Marcus gives a quick thank to the gods above for granting the dwarven knight his keen senses, and slowly moves into the room behind the others.

Keeping the torch out in front of him as best he can, while keeping the crossbow ready should anything leap from the shadows towards them, Marcus followed Poto's hand signal and began walking towards the cluttered table to see if there was anything that might be of use to them in their search.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 19, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will move to cover the tunnel while his companions examine the room.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 20, 2003)

When Poto enters the room, the rags  jump up fly across the room and hit him, and attempt to wrap around him, but barely manages to avoid the grapple.  _(17 slam hit 5hps damage, The creature has improved grapple, had gotten the touch attack but failed on the opposed grapple check)_

initiative:
Ian (21)
Griswald (12)
Poto (10)
Marcus (9)

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 20, 2003)

*Marcus - Rags that go bump in the night*

As the rags strike Poto, Marcus can do nothing but stare in shock before his senses return to him. Bringing the crossbow level, Marcus aims into the center mass of the cloth and prays that his aim is true and more importantly, that whatever it is can be stopped by non-magical means.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 20, 2003)

*Poto*

"Agh!"  Poto will hack at the rag thing with his sickle, and keep his sheild up.  "Sick 'em, Jinx!" 

OOC:  Perhaps Jinx will attack something resembling cloth.  Perhaps not...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 20, 2003)

Griswald makes an attempt to hack the rag demon into incy-wincy pieces.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 21, 2003)

Ian (automated by DM) moves up and tries to strike the animated rags,  but his blows are mostly innecfective. Griswald is better though and manages to slice the monster up...some of the rags fall to the floor.

They continue to attempt to wrap around Poto, but he manages to fend them of another round, but doing so meant that his attack didn't affect the creature at all.

Marcus moves to get a better angle on his shot, but having to adjust to not hitting his party members meant that his shot went wide and hit the cabinet instead.

edit: i forgot about Jinks...The large dog whines a bit...not used to attacking rags that attacked back and tentativly snaps at the creature...but is ineffective.

Actions?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 21, 2003)

Map


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 21, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto, smarting from his wounds, takes a step back, hoping it will it will attack someone tougher like Griswold or open itself to further flanking.  (if a rag can be flanked.)


----------



## Badger (Jul 21, 2003)

*Marcus - Take two...*

As his bolt sailed wide and hit the cabinet beside the swirling mass of rags, Marcus' first instinct was to summon the Weave to his aide to strike the creature, but as his mind raced through the spells in the span of a heartbeat, he knew that none would work on this manner of foe.

Dropping the torch to his side, being careful not to burn Poto's canine companion, Marcus reloaded the crossbow as quickly as he could mentally willing his fingers to stop shaking so much in the process.

(OOC: Reload and fire as quickly as he can)


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 21, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Ach!  Once when I was a lad, I got into an argument with me shoes...but twere nothing like this!"*  Ian reminisces while slashing at the cloth again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

Griswald gives a hearty laugh at Ian's statement as he took another swipe at the ragged rags.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 21, 2003)

Ian steps up and manages to connect and slice another chunk off of the rags. 

Griswald is less efective this round (misses).

The rags went after Poto again, but severly damaged, its attempts remain thwarted. (misses)

Poto moves back and Jinx moves to a better position, growles, and leaps and grabs on with his teeth and pulls, and whipping from side to side, finishes the creature off.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

"Aye, good job Jinx, good job," Griswald says, and proceeds to give the room a closer inspection.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2003)

*Poto*

"Whew.  Sorry boys.  I panicked a bit there.  I shouldn't have pulled back.  I only have one real healing spell prepared, and I'm not actually in a bad enough way to justify using it on myself at this point.  I'm sure we'll encounter some tougher foes than crazy rags.  Next thing you know we'll meet a berserking overcoat!  "Poto chuckles at his own joke.  "Anyway, good dog, Jinx."  Poto pats the dog on the head affectionately.  

"Marcus, just for the record, firing your crossbow into a melee probably isn't a good idea.  My aunt's friend was killed by an errant arrow of that type.  Just keep the torch up and guard the rear.  Or be ready to jump in where needed.  That would be my opinion about such matters anyway."

"What an odd creation. "  Poto will poke at the rags with his sickle, then proceed to examine the pulley.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 22, 2003)

*Treasure!!*

Searching the upright table, it has an _alchemist's lab_ as well as the following: 5 empty glass flasks, 6 flasks of red powder, 3 flasks of hardened sludge, 2 flasks of acid, 20 tindertwigs, and a 5-inch-long steel rod that has notches carved into one end and the gnome rune for 'U' carved into the other.

On the floor where the rags used to be is a tanglefoot bag.

Searching the cabinet, it holds a few alchemical items: 3 flasks of alchemist's fire, 4 vials of antitoxin, 2 smokesticks, 8 sunrods, a thunderstone, and a vial containing a clear liquid.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 23, 2003)

"Hey, now we're talking.  We gnomes are the original alchemist's you know."

Poto will help himself to the following (assuming no one objects), 
2 sunrods, one vial of antitoxin, 5 tindertwigs, a flask of alchemist fire, and a smokestick.


----------



## Badger (Jul 24, 2003)

As the bolt locked into place, Marcus raised the crossbow as quickly as he could, only to discover that his companions had already shattered whatever magic was holding the creature together.

Sighing as he lowered the weapon, Marcus listened as Poto spoke of the hazards of firing the crossbow into the thick of things and felt as if all could see the embarrassment etched upon his face.

*"I am sorry all for my inability to help more. If we had the time to spare, I could learn spells that would be of usage should we encounter other animations such as this one."*

As the group pondered his words, they explored the shelves in around them and as the cache of items was discovered, Marcus explored the "U" stick closely.

*"Since the doors have all been marked with letters, do you think perhaps the keys to open them would be engraved in a similar manner? If so, then it seems fate has decided which door we have the ability to open first."*

Sliding the key into his belt pouch, Marcus slowly looked over the items and selected the ones that he felt he could use to help the others out the most.

OOC: Marcus will take 2 sunrods, 1 vial of acid, 1 vial of antitoxin, 5 tindertwigs, 1 flask of alchemist fire and the tanglefoot bag. If no one objects that is..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2003)

"Aye, I like the look o' this one," Griswald says as he picks up the second vial of acid, "Thats all I need I'd reckon. Dunno what most a' that other stuff is."


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 24, 2003)

*Poto*

"Brilliant, Marcus.  That must be the key to door U.  OK.  Let's go as far as we can from this room before we go looking for that door, though, I would say."

Anything to the pulley?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Poto*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> *
> Anything to the pulley? *




You being a gnome (small) and the pully, belt and fan mechanism is on the ceiling (10' from the floor), You can't get a hands-on grasp on it. You see that it hasn't operated in _years_ if it still works at all. The belt runs across the cieling to the north wall where it enters a little hole, designed for it. Whatever runs the fan, lies beyond the North wall.

Actions?


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 24, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian looks around the room cautioutsly, being careful not to touch anything he doesn't know about, which happens to be everything in the room.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 24, 2003)

*Poto*

"OK, I say we pack the rest of this stuff into our backpacks and keep moving.  Let's head down this passage to the west.  Care to take the lead, Griswold?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2003)

"Dinna mind if I do," Griswald replies, and heads out of the room.


----------



## Badger (Jul 25, 2003)

*Marcus*

Grabbing some of the leftover supplies, Marcus falls into place behind the others holding the torch for the others, slinging the crossbow across his back to avoid accidentily shooting his companions.

OOC: How do we want to divide the supplies since Ian didn't take any?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 26, 2003)

The party travels down the 5'wide carved tunnel. The tunnel winds its way south and then west again where it "T"s. It continues to the west where it breaks into an older section of 10' wide hallway. That Older hall turns south immedialty or continues west for 30' where it, then, turns to the north.

South of where you stand (at the 5' 'T') the 5' tunnel continues (10-15 feet) where it breaks open into a room. 

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 26, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto speaks as softly as possible.  "I vote we head south first.  Otherwise, we'd be leaving an open room at our backs."


----------



## Badger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Marcus - Which way...*

While the prospect of having to take either of the tunnels blindly did not sit well with Marcus, he knew that there was no way around it if they were to begin making progress in the ruins.

_~Were it so that the guards could spare a score of men to act upon that which we now knew...~_

Pushing the pity thoughts away, Marcus whispered his opinion to the others.

*"To the south is fine with me as well, but I fear that whichever path we take we will always be leaving a flank exposed."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2003)

"I'm happy ta check out what's south," Griswald says, "But I'll stay here ta cover our backs if ye want."


----------



## Badger (Jul 26, 2003)

*Marcus*

While Marcus did not doubt that Sir Griswald's dwarven sight was perfect for searching in the dark ruins, he did not feel comfortable in splitting up the group. Hoping the others shared his sentiment, Marcus whispered quietly.

*"For better or worse, I think we should all stick together down here."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 27, 2003)

*Sounds like south to me...*

You enter this room, its full of metal wreakage and parts and broken gears, In the middle of the room, in a state of half-completion, is a metal frame of some four-legged construct with only one arm. Dust and cobwebs fill the room.

There are doors North(meeting up with the coridor you passed by) and South. There is also another 5' wide carved-tunneled  opposite from where you entered.

When you enter, however, a humaoid creature stands and attacks Ian with its rapier, but misses. It looks like it's one of the 'kidnappers' you fought before, only its wrapped head-to-toe in rags and bits of cloth. Hmm

Initiative:
22: Marcus
21: Ian
16: Griswald
8: Poto

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 27, 2003)

*Marcus...Revenge of the Ragman*

As the ragman lunged at Ian, time seemed to slow down for Marcus. He saw the tip of the rapier race for Ian's heart only to meet empty air as the blade passed where Ian had been standing. The momentum of the attack had overextended the shrouded assailant leaving him close to Marcus, as well as the torch he carried.

Reacting purely on instinct, Marcus swung the burning torch in the same manner he had swung a broomstick when he was a child playing stickball with his peers, but this time there was more at stake than simply tagging the walls of the neighboring shops as he knew all to well the feel of the cold steel biting into flesh and it was not a feeling he looked foward to again.

(OOC: Hoping the torch can double as a club, at least for one hit. If not, I'll edit the post accordingly.)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2003)

Griswald firmly grips his axe, sweeping it in a horizontal arc at the new assailant.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 27, 2003)

*Poto*

"Note to self: We need to be very conscious of piles of rags in the place."  Mutters Poto, as he circles around, attempting to flank the creature and attack with his sickel.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 28, 2003)

Marcus rushes to Ian's side and swings his make-shift club and, with a shower of sparks hits the cloth-wraped creature, enough to make it flinch. Which  in turn causes Ian to miss his swing. 

Griswald, remembering his mentor's advise of tactics on the battlefield, rushes across the room to put the creature in a flanking position and scores a solid hit, cutting both cloth and creature...doing damage to both.

In retaliation the creature(s) aim thier rapier and manage to find a spot thru his armor. The blade goes deep, but Griswald knows had it been an inch lower could have been much worse _(a crit threat that wasn't confirmed: 6hps of Dam)_

Poto Enter the fray, unable to get into a position but his sickle did not connect. _edit: Poto did not have enough movement to get around to flank...unless you wish to do a double-move and not attack? I can change the results._

Actions?


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ian*

*"I'm gonna cut you good little ragamuffin!"* 

Ian will slash at the creature with his bastard sword.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2003)

Griswald lets out a grunt as the sliver of metal leaves its mark.

"Takes more'n dat tae kill a dwarf!" he yells as he brings his axe around once more.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 28, 2003)

*Poto*

Thinking it would be difficult to flank this creature, Poto will stand his ground and hack at it.  "It is a mistake to attack us!" he shouts in Gnome "We are trying to help!"


----------



## Badger (Jul 29, 2003)

*Marcus*

As Poto bravely taunted the creature, Marcus tightened his grip on the torch and prepared to swing it once more at the creature if an opening presented itself to him.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 30, 2003)

The battle continues....Marcus and Ian are equally ineffective of hitting the monster (Both rolled an 8). Griswald connects the creatures. The result being the rags and whatnot fly off the body it was wrapping (the body falls to the floor, dead) and hit griswald (2pts of damage) and manages to wrap around Griswald's arm (Both are now grappling - see grappling rules as to what he can now do).

Poto tries to make a swipe, but being cautious not to hit her companion manages to hit no one.

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Jul 30, 2003)

*Marcus*

Watching in shock as the rags that enshrouded the creature just moments before struck Griswald, Marcus had no desire to see the dwarven knight share the same fate as the creature at their feet. 

Cursing once more at his lack of preparing before venturing into the ruins, Marcus felt helpless as he stared at the improvised club in his hands and knew that the flames would hurt Sir Griswald as well as the animated rags.

_~May the gods guide my strike...~_

Rushing foward, Marcus stabbed foward with the flaming brand trying his best to scorch the bottom of the creature and distract it from furthering its grip on Griswald.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 30, 2003)

*Poto*

"Don't worry, Gris, I'll fix you up!"  Poto will circle around behind the dwarf and cast his cure light wounds spell on him.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jul 31, 2003)

*Ian*

"Bloody 'ell.  Hold on Gris, I'll pry the housecoat offen ya."

Ian will drop his sword and try to pull the rags off of Griswald.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2003)

Griswald manages a smile when his friends show such concern for his predicament and, with Ian's aid, attempts to remove the hostile fabrics from himself.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 1, 2003)

Marcus tries to distract the construct with the fiery brand, but is unsuccessful.

Ian dropps his sword and grabs the creature and pulls, between him and Griswald...like some sort of tug-of-war...rip the creature in two, each holding halves of the now lifless cloth.

Poto heals Griswald for 6hps.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2003)

*Poto*

"Marcus, let's see if we can burn the fabric with your torch.  If so, perhaps we can figure out how to use fire more effectively against these creatures if we meet them again."

Poto will examine the body of the dead creature.  Does it have hooves?  Poto will then examine the metal parts and gears.  Can he get a sense of what it once was?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2003)

Griswald laughs at the two sections of cloth.

"Thanks for the healin' Poto," he says jovially, "Ian an' I certainly made a mess a' this one."

He holds up his half of the cloth.


----------



## Badger (Aug 2, 2003)

*Marcus*

Quickly setting the torch to the tattered remnants of the animated cloth, Marcus took a quiet satisfaction when it began to burn. Smiling grimly at Sir Griswald's joke, Marcus turned and walked towards Poto to help him examine the strange mechanical construction.

*"What do you think it could be Poto?"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 5, 2003)

Poto Examines the body of the creature...it is the same type you've been fighting all along. It has no possessions other that the Rapier it was wielding. Among the wreckage, you get  a sence of remains from tables and bits and pieces of the machine.

Whatever it was, from evidence of dust on it it looks like it was abandoned, like the rest of this place, in mid-construction. Never finished. As for its purpose, Marcus knows from his Arcana knowledge, that often in gnomish history, Gnome Wizards often built contructs for heavy chores among gnome communities, lifting, dragging...tunneling.

Actions?

Note: Hey if I don't post for a day or so..feel free to continue posting witty banter and what not. Also, make sure to check the OOC thread, cause I gave XP and a little note about leveling the characters amd info about that.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

*Poto*

"So far, in two rooms, we've met two of these enchanted rags.  Evidently they do burn.  I'll prepare my flask of oil.  Let's throw this at the next pile of rags we see before we enter the room.  I do feel a bit refreshed.  I think we should keep going.  Let's head north.

OOC: I assume the South door is closed.  DOes it have the "teeth"?  or a letter?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2003)

"Aye, North sounds good. With any luck me axe'll taste a wee bit more a' the evil critters' inards afore we're through wi' dis' place," Griswald replies.



> _Originally posted by ToddSchumacher_
> Also, make sure to check the OOC thread, cause I gave XP and a little note about leveling the characters amd info about that.




[ooc: Was that for 'On the Merchant Road'? I haven't seen the ooc thread for 'Life's Bazaar' anywhere for a while.]


----------



## Badger (Aug 6, 2003)

*Marcus*

Staring at the incomplete construct, Marcus wondered if there were more of these machines in the ruins.

*"Since the gnomes designed theses machines to be their workers, perhaps we can use them as well. We have thus far only came across one door key, and now we have found what could be a means of opening the doors through force. While I do not wish to see the past shattered through the heavy hands of the presant, I also can not see any other means at the moment."*

As he turned towards the others, he realized that he must have missed what Poto had said while he was examining the construct, and quickly tried to cover for his mental faux pas.

*"To the north sounds fine with me also, but as always, we should prepare ourselves for anything within these ruins."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 6, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *[ooc: Was that for 'On the Merchant Road'? I haven't seen the ooc thread for 'Life's Bazaar' anywhere for a while.] *




Remember when someone else was going to run this game? and I took it over? The OCC thread was started by him and it is here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1048318#post1048318

I give out XP enough to level and the New thread for characters is in the Rogue's gallery Forum Here (3.5 compliant):

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59201

I'm thinking of starting a new OCC thread with my name as the thread starter so it will be easier to find for me


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 6, 2003)

Map.

Notice the new details...The South door, like the others, has a gnome rune for 'U'. And there is another rough cut tunnel leading South as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2003)

*Poto*

"There is a large room not far to the North - I think that should be our temporary goal.  I must admit that I am tempted to use the key to door 'u', though.  It looks like there are open tunnels behind us whichever direction we go."


----------



## Badger (Aug 6, 2003)

*Marcus*

*"While we seem to be in possession of the key to the door to the south, the tunnel to its side may well possibly allow us to bypass the door as well. However, there is still the matter of the room to the north, a space we all agreed would be better to be checked than ignored."*

Sighing, Marcus looked to the others and the room around them as he continued.

*"So many choices my friends, but hopefully one will lead us to where we need to go..."*

With a slight readjustment of his pack, Marcus began walking towards the tunnel and the northern room it led to.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

Griwald goes first, keeping a wary eye on their subterranian surroundings.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 8, 2003)

You travel along the north corridor leading to a short flight of stairs that open up to large chamber with a 20' tall ceiling. There are two more of those fans mounted there all covered in cobwebs and dust, again with ropes and pullies leading to either side of an exit on the eastern wall. 

You see smashed crates, tables and chairs and hundreds of tiny wooden and metal gear mechanisms littering the floor. A four-foot high mound of stone rubble fills the northwest corner of the room, and Gris (with his darkvision) can see another rough hewen carved tunnel in the north wall.

In the middle of the room is something draped in a large grey sheet, its irregular in shape and roughly 5'x5'

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 8, 2003)

*Poto*

"Shall we nail it with missile weapons, or should I use my flask of oil?  We got those extra alchemical explosives back there, so we can probably spare it.  Who's the best shot?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 8, 2003)

*Ian*

*"Ooohhh.  I wonder what lies 'neath that sheet.  May be that it is a treasure??"* 

Ian begins to warily approach the obscured pile.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2003)

Griswald moves alongside Ian.

"Ya knoo, there's a tunnel over yonder," hey says and points it out to the others, "Let's not get too close to that... sheet, dinna want ta get attacked by what's underneath, or the sheet itself fer that matter."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 10, 2003)

"Right, that's the idea.  Let's blast it." Says Poto, readying his alchemist fire.


----------



## Badger (Aug 11, 2003)

*Marcus*

As Poto suggested throwing the fire on the sheet, Marcus could not help but see the irony of four grown men being afraid of a simple cloth sheet. However, as it had been proven many times before in the gnomish ruins, even the most innocent of things could be deadly.

*"If this is truly another golem of sorts, let us pray that the fire will weaken it enough for the blades of our companions."*

Reaching into his belt pouch, Marcus pulled his flask of liquid fire and waited for Poto to give him the signal to throw the deadly mixture.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2003)

*Poto*

"Be ready, gang, in case this doesn't do it"

Poto will take careful aim, and hurl his flask of alchemist fire at the sheet, then will quickly pick his club and shield up just in case.


----------



## Badger (Aug 11, 2003)

*Marcus*

As Poto throws his flask, Marcus will do the same, and pray that the combined firepower in the bottles will stop anything that may be there.

_~Of course, there is also the chance that we are merely jumping at shadows and wasting what could very well save our lives later...~_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 12, 2003)

Poto and Marcus toss their vials of flaming death at the sheet-covered object. The vials break and it is engulfed in flames. Whatever it is, it doesn't move an inch.

Initiative:
14 Poto
12 Marcus
7 Ian
3 Griswlad

Actions?


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

*Marcus*

Staring into the burning flames, Marcus tries to see what is underneath the sheet.

*"Be careful all, we know not what we face."*


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 12, 2003)

*Ian*

Ian will stare expectantly at the sheet and whatever may lie beneath.

*"If we're burnin' up a treasure, I'm gonna be mightily upset."*


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Poto*

"OK, well, er... sheets did attack us before.  Shall we carefully check out the rest of the room?"


----------



## Badger (Aug 12, 2003)

*Marcus*

[Ian]

*"If we're burnin' up a treasure, I'm gonna be mightily upset."*

{Marcus}

A look of surprise crossed Marcus' face at Ian's words, and before his mind could stop his mouth from moving, Marcus spoke.

*"While it is true that thus far our safety has been challanged, let us not forget the true reason we are here. If we find nary a single silver, but return the missing children to safety, then the act itself should be reward enough. *

Raising his torch higher into the air, Marcus walked towards the burning sheet, and whatever sat in the fire with it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 13, 2003)

Griswald raises a hand to block Marcus' path to the sheet should he try to get too close.

"Aye, being attacked by a sheet is bad, but being attacked by a burning sheet may be worse. I think we need a wee bit of patience now lad, let the sheet fall apart, if whatever's underneath is like the rest of the stuff we've found 'ere it'll stand a little flame," Griswald suggests, weapons ready nonetheless, and standing between the burning sheet and his wizardly comrade, "Can't have a brain of the operation gettin' hurt now... at least not again, hehe."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 13, 2003)

As the flames burn, the party sees the object. It looks like some sort of mechanical automation, sort of like like a crab, but instead of pincers has large metal wedges. And suddenly...with a lurch.. it comes to life and attacks griswald. The blow from the arm sends him across the room and into the wall. (8hps of damage)

Actions?

_Also...Um could people remind me what their status is. Hps ammo ..I seem to have misplaced my notes :/_


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2003)

*Poto*

"Yikes!  Well so much for treasure in there!"

Poto leaps forward to strike the creature with his club.

OOC:  Poto took 5 hps of dmg from the first fight, but since leveling up, he now has 19 hps max, so I assume he now has 14.  Poto is in the Rogues gallary.


----------



## Badger (Aug 13, 2003)

*Marcus*

Moving quickly, Marcus backs up several steps and surveys the scene around him. With Sir Griswald being momentarily out of the fight, and Poto's sickle seeming to small to halt the mechanical creature in front of them, Marcus knew it was time to throw caution to the wind.

Raising his hand before him, Marcus shouted out a quick word of magic and launched a small bolt of force towards the creature.

(OOC: At the level I swapped spells out after asking if it was okay and didn't get a no response. However, if you'd like me to go back to the spells I had, I will and will edit the post accordingly. No worries either way. Lastly, cast Magic Missle at creature..)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

"Aye, and thats why I go first," Griswald says, groaning as he stands back up, "Canna stress the point enough can I? It takes more'n dat tae kill a dwarf!"

Griswald will charge back into combat when possible.

[ooc: 9/21 hp]


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 14, 2003)

*Ian*



> "While it is true that thus far our safety has been challanged, let us not forget the true reason we are here. If we find nary a single silver, but return the missing children to safety, then the act itself should be reward enough.




Ian looks a bit sheepishly at Marcus and is about to respond when the metal crab assaults Griswald.

*"Oh, bloody 'ell, what is that thing?!"* 

Ian will poke at the robot with his bastard sword, dubious as to it's ability to harm the monster.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 15, 2003)

With a mighty wack! Poto manages to get inbetween the armor plates of the fiery mechanism with his club and knocks a few bits and gears out _(Critticle hit)_

The mechanism turns tward Ian and Marcus and then stands perfectly still. 

Marcus casts his spell and his bolt of eldritch energy slams into the creature causing more springs, and gears and mechanical doodads to fall from the creation.

Then Ian manages to lodge his bastard sword in its mechanisms, that combined with the damage caused thus far, cause the 'creature' to stumble and fall to the ground, where is continues to smolder and smoke.


Actions?


----------



## Badger (Aug 15, 2003)

*Marcus*

As the mechanical construct falls at their feet, Marcus resists the urge to smile at the ease in which the creature did fall.

_~Sir Griswald would argue on my definition of ease I am sure...~_

Turning to face the slightly battered dwarven knight, Marcus could see the slight hitch in his step, and while the knight honored his race by his preserverence, Marcus had no wish to see his pride hurt him later.

*"Sir Griswald, the blow from this construct would have killed a lesser man, and while I am pleased to see you are with us, I do not wish to press us onward if you need time to rest."*


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 15, 2003)

*Ian*

His curiosity piqued, Ian will start to tenatively search around the creature, poking it and trying to look inside to see what 'makes it tick'.


----------



## Badger (Aug 15, 2003)

*Marcus*

Spotting Ian approaching the fallen construct, Marcus turned quickly before Ian got too close.

*"Be careful Ian, as the spells which brought this automation to life could be repairing it as we speak. When I was an apprentice in the Academy, I studied constructs briefly, and most have a power source of some kind, but what it could be I could not say. Look for anything that could hold an enchantment as its base, and I do believe you will have found its heart."*

Trusting that Poto will also watch over Ian, Marcus turned his focus back to the wounded dwarven knight.


_OOC: Thought I would try a knowledge arcana on that to guess...hopefully didn't overstep on it._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badger_
> "Sir Griswald, the blow from this construct would have killed a lesser man, and while I am pleased to see you are with us, I do not wish to press us onward if you need time to rest."




Griswald passes a critical eye over himself, noticing in particular the new dent to his armour made by the late construct. He cautiosluy pokes around underneath his scale mail and grimaces when he comes into contact with the injury.

"Well, that all depends, aye?" Griswald says, removing his hand from under the damaged scales of armour and putting his gauntlet back on, "Accordin' tae the map, how much do ye think we have left ta go? If there's a lot, may be in me best interests to get some reat like ye suggested."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 15, 2003)

*Poto*

"These constructs will wear us down quickly, no doubt.  I have a healing spell left, which I will gladly cast on Sir Griswold."

Poto will step forward & cast his second (& last) CLW spell on the dwarf.

"These constructs are magical, and not natural.  I don't care for them at all.  After examining this room, I say we go a bit further before resting.  How about North through the little tunnel?"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 16, 2003)

Gris healed for 6 hit points.

XP: 225 for the construct encounter. (Ian and Griswald still need to update their chars)

Ian finds nothing by poking in the remains of the mechanical beast (Search result 12) even though Marcus is sure he is correct in that automations of these sorts have some sort of power source.


----------



## Badger (Aug 16, 2003)

*Marcus*

As Poto placed his hands on Griswald, Marcus could have swore he briefly smelt the scent of pine trees in the air and smiled when he saw the bruise on Sir Griswald's cheek disappear from their encounter with the rag golem.

Turning back to face Ian, Marcus could tell by the frustated look in his eyes that he had failed to locate the heart of the construct. Turning back to face Poto and Sir Griswald, Marcus spoke.

*"While I know we must press foward, I have no desire to reface these creatures at every turn after we have stopped them. If I can locate the power source for the constuct, I am sure I can stop its enchantment from rehealing itself over time."*

Hoping they will not mind the slight delay, Marcus approaches the construct and looks it over, inside and out, to try to get a feel for why it was made. After searching the outside, Marcus looks inside the construct's gears searching carefully for the source of its power.

_(OOC: Take twenty as Marcus doesn't want this thing coming back on us.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2003)

"Take your time lad, we've all got the patience needed I'm sure," Griswald tells Marcus, and takes a kind of sentry position, keeping the unexplored exits under his gaze.

"Thanks again fer yer expertise of them healin' arts, Poto," Griswald adds.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2003)

*Poto*

"You're very welcome, Griswald.  We appreciate your bravery in leading."

"It's interesting that this crudely cut passageway seems to mirror the more 'official' path.  It was probably cut later by some other force than the gnomes who constructed this.  Perhaps because they couldn't get through the doors with teeth.  "


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2003)

*poto*

"I'm actually inclined to head north then west to check out those little rooms.  They look like prison cells.  Once Marcus has investigated the construct. "


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2003)

*Poto*

"I agree that we need to figure out a way to fight these things, as we seem to encounter them in every room.  Perhaps we could stay just outside the room and pelt them with missiles if we see another."


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 18, 2003)

*Ian*



> "I agree that we need to figure out a way to fight these things, as we seem to encounter them in every room. Perhaps we could stay just outside the room and pelt them with missiles if we see another."




*"Aye, that be a capital idea Poto.  I have me trusy short bow and a few arrows here."*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2003)

As his companions discuss tactics Marcus probes and prods the still warm cantraption. These gnomes sure were clever! After a few minutes he finds what he was looking for, the power gem. Its a deep blue spindle you would wager in the hundreds of gp, though you do not know its exact value.

Actions?

_Edit: A gentle reminder that Ian needs to be bumped up to 2nd level and posted *Here*  with the others._


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2003)

*Poto*

"Good work, Marcus!  Does that help us in our fight against future opponents?  In any case, the passage north leads to areas not on our map.  I still say we head East, for now, to investigate those little cells and the big room beyond."


----------



## Badger (Aug 18, 2003)

*Marcus*

As his fingers pulled the gem from its housing, Marcus felt a brief pulse of warmth under his fingers before the gem turned cold in his hand.

As the druid inquired as to why he had removed the power source, Marcus answered as best as he could.

*"Many constructs are powered by a gem that has been given a specific type of enchantment. While the skill to place the enchantment is far beyond my abilities, the ability to remove the stone from its carrier is not. Sadly, the stones become inert after they are removed from their construct until another spell is placed upon them. In essence, we have ensured the creature cannot repair itself, but we cannot use it to power another machine."*

Walking over to Ian, Marcus places the stone in the young man's hand.

*"I do not know how much this gem is worth, but it is yours if none object."*

Turning around to look down the corrider that Poto had pointed out, Marcus nodded his head in agreement with the gnome.

*"Whether it be that room or another, it matters little to me as long as we find the children..."*

That said, Marcus resumes his position in line and moves with the group.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

Griswald nods and proceeds first, east towards the cells.

"Take heart friends, good Heironeous is watching o'er us for we do what is right and just," he says as they move along.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2003)

The party travels down the corridor, in each of dust and cobweb covered niches contain elaborate mechanical, gear-addled contraptions. A make-shift wall of wooden planks and braces blocks the eastern end of the hall. You see another dug-out small hall leading north from one of the niches.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2003)

"Aye, shall we try to get behind this wee barricade then?" Griswald asks the others.


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 20, 2003)

*Ian*



> Walking over to Ian, Marcus places the stone in the young man's hand.




Ian accepts the stone and holds it up to the light.  

*"Aye, this will fetch a pretty penny and no mistake."* 

Ian will secure the stone in his belt pouch and address the others, especially Marcus:

*"And we'll split the treasure even like.  Just 'cause I have a fancy to be rich, doesna mean I'm greedy."* Ian smiles at his newfound friends.


**Updated character on rogues gallery thread.  I don't have 3.5 so feel free to make any corrections I missed from the SRD.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 20, 2003)

*Poto*

"Well, I guess we should avoid the niches.  As curious as I am, we're risking trouble going near those contraptions.  As for our direction, beyond that barrier is a big, important-looking room.  I wonder if we shouldn't wait until we're refreshed before venturing in there.  What say we investigate one of these little tunnels going north first?  Perhaps the one out of the big room so as to aviod the cantraptions."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2003)

"Aye, so be it," Griswald says, and moves over to the small northward tunnel back in the larger room, casting a glance over it, "This be the one?"


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 22, 2003)

The party moves back into the large room and enters the carved tunnel on the north wall. Immediatly the tunnel branches. The north direction travels 15' or so and turns east. The east direction travels into darkness for all, save Griswald and his darkvision, who sees the east tunnel meet up with the tunnel from the alcove area you just left and continue east where it looks like it opens up into a chamber 40' away.

_It sounds kind of confusing...just look at the map._


Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2003)

Griswald describes what he sees to the others.

"Aye, east seems like a good idea. How 'bout you folks?" he asks.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 29, 2003)

Seeing how no one has chimed in in a while...I'll just keep the story going. With Griswald's suggestion.

The party moves east into the chamber at the end of the small corridor. A thick mist surrounds you limiting vision to just 5 feet. A bit of careful exploration reveals  rows of stone shelves on the walls, perhaps book shelves, but now they stand empty, and though you cannot see to comfirm it, you think they rise all the way to the ceiling. The floor is carpeted with rubble and stone.

A mysterious silhouette in the middle of the room, causes slight panic amonst the party intil it is revealed to be a harmless wooden lecturn.

Actions?


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 29, 2003)

*Ian*

*"I wonder how high these shelves go?"* 

Ian will strap his sword to his back and try to climb the bookshelves as high as they go.

*"It can't be too far, since Gnomes are generally wee.  How could they reach all the way up here?"*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 29, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *"I wonder how high these shelves go?"*
> 
> *"It can't be too far, since Gnomes are generally wee.  How could they reach all the way up here?"*




I forgot to mention the ladder on the north wall, that's how.


Ooops.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2003)

"Aye, I wonder where all this mist is comin' from?" Griswald says as he wanders about.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 1, 2003)

Either climbing the shelves or the ladder, you discover the cieling 15' above the floor. The shelves up there are empty too.

Standing near the N wall looking for the source of the myst, notices something funny about the shelves there. Its a secret door.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2003)

"Haha, aye, I found me another secret door," Griswald says with chuckle, "Think I'll have me a looksee if we can get the thing open."

Griswald opens the secret door if possible then pokes his head through for a brief look.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2003)

*Poto*

"Let's just check this room out a bit before we head on, Griswald."  Poto will search the wooden lecturn and anything else of interest before following the dwarf.

_OOC:  I'm back.  Where's badger?_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 6, 2003)

A thurough search of the podium and shelves reveal nothing. This room is absolutly empty...save for the mist.

Poking his head through the doorway, Griswlad sees a small room, empty save dust and cobwebs.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 6, 2003)

Map.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2003)

"Aye, look's like there's been nuthin' happenin' in the yonder room. Full a' dust. If we're done in here why not take a gander at it?" Griswald asks.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2003)

*Poto*

"Yes, let's do." He motions for the dwarf to take the lead.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2003)

"Done and done," Griswald says, and heads through the secret door once the others are ready.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 8, 2003)

You enter the dusty room, harmless spiders scurry across the floor. Then an image of an elderly gnome fades into translucent existence. Where her left eye should be a ruby faintly glows.

*"I am Emirystul, librarian of Jzadurine. The scrolls you seek have been destroyed to keep you and others from fading into nothingness. The curse of the Vanishing began here, in these mystic halls, and here it will remain. Be careful what you find, and mind whatever magic was wrought here."*

With that, the image fades away. You are left in the small empty, dusty chamber. 

Ian sneezes.

Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2003)

*Poto*

"Well, thank you, Emirystul, for getting rid of these scrolls.  This gnome has no desire to vanish."  He bows to where the image was.

He looks around.  "Well.  Dead end here it looks like.  Shall we check out that other small tunnel we passed awhile back?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Griswald raises an eyebrow and strokes his beard momentarily.

"Aye, I'll take a quick look about this room before we go, seein' as secret doors are becomin' a constant," he says.

Griswald searches the room before they leave.


----------



## ErichDragon (Sep 8, 2003)

OOC:  Guys I am going to have to drop out of the game.  September is our busy season at work and I just can't find the time to post.  If you want to auto pilot Ian for the next month / month and a half I may be able to rejoin then.

Manzanita - Unfortunately this goes for the Crossed Paths game as well.

It has been alot of fun.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 11, 2003)

The party travels the other branch of the dug-out tunnel. It meanders and wanders around until it opens to an octagonal room. It has desks arranged in semicircles facing a chalkboard and lecturn. The door to the east has the gnome rune for 'I' scribed upon it.

Other than that, the room appears empty.


Actions?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2003)

*Poto*

"Looks like we could either take the "u" door, the 'A' door, or the rough-cut passage south in the U door room.  I vote for the third.  First, let's investigate thiss room a little more."

Poto will poke around in the desks at the lecturn to see if he can turn up anything valuable.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2003)

Griswald will look around the room, paying particular attention to the door.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 12, 2003)

A more thourough search of the room reveals...nothing. Anything of value or interest has long been scavenged.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2003)

"Aye, well we'd best start on the other stuff. I'll take point," Griswald says, and starts back towards the U door room.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 13, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto follows Griswold, Jinx taking up the rear

_OOC:  Badger, are you about?  Are we down to two active players?_


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 13, 2003)

The party backtracks to the 'U' door. Marcus uses the triangular key, and with much ka-chunking and clicking the door rolls open on geared teeth, revealing a grand room beyond.

You are on the north end of a throne room. Twin pillars carved to look like trees flank a throne. Sitted upon it is an elderly gnome, slumped with his silver crown slightly askew. Soft snoring can be heard echoing across the room. 

The eastern part of the room descends with two sets of stairs. A door is set on the eastern wall and the southern. And another newly created tunnel can be seen on the lower-part-of-the-room's south wall.

See the map to see what I mean. 

http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/bazar.htm

I'm using my website to use pictures to keep the load times small here. I will also be starting a new thread. I don't know how big these are allowed to get, Anyone else know?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2003)

*Poto*

"Well, I suppose we ought to wake him up," whispers Poto.  "Griswold, aren't you able to tell whether he's favorably inclined towards 'good'?  We might not want to wake him if he's unlikely to be friendly."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2003)

[ooc: No idea what the max limit is, or if there is one, one game I'm in currently has a 25 page long thread.]

Griswald nods to Poto and moves over towards the gnome. Once close enough he concentrates on finding any traces of evil in the room, paying particular attention to the gnome.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 15, 2003)

*"ZzzzzZZZzzzzz"*

Grizwald concentrates upon the elderly form, and does not detect evil coming from him.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 16, 2003)

*Poto*

"What do you say, Gang?  Shall we wake him up?  I say yes, & it should probably be me who does it since I'm a gnome."

_I think they will agree, if so..._

Poto instructs Jinx to stay with Marcus, then climbs slowly up the stairs, shield slung over back and club swinging from hip.  He touches the elderly gnome gently on the shoulder and says in Gnome "Excuse me, my name is Poto Knezer and I could use some advice."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 17, 2003)

Poto goes to wake the gnome-king up and his hand goes right through the king's shoulder! Realizing, just now, that like the woman back in the library this is just an illusion. 

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

Griswald laughs.

"Haha, shoulda guessed, aye? Your folk are mighty good at their illusions," he says to Poto, "How 'bout we go check the door on the opposite side?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 18, 2003)

"OK, Griswold. "  Poto sighs.  "There are so many paths.  Good thing we have a map, of sorts.  I have a sinking feeling we should head back soon, and gather our strength.  But I guess we should continue a little farther, first."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 18, 2003)

Just as  an aside...A trip back to cauldron would be a perfet time in the play to add a few more players...since we seem to be down to two posters. How would you feel about that?


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 19, 2003)

*Poto*

"Hey Griswold.  On second thought, lets call it a day & head back to the surface.  We can rest a bit and perhaps seek some additional help."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2003)

"Aye, an excellant proposition my friend," Griswald says, and takes point back to the surface.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 21, 2003)

The party manages to make its way back up to the streets of Cauldron. The first thing you notice are the  pair of guards standing outside of Keegan's shop. They know who you are and let you pass with little fuss, and will let you back in with none. 

Ian immediatly suggests hitting the Inns, and does so (whether you go with him or not  ) Marcus decides to check up on his father at the tannery and says hell meet up with you in the morning.

Actions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2003)

Griswald finds a quiet inn, pays without fuss, and spends a good while in prayer being hitting the sack.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

"I could use a good nap, myself, Griswold.  In the morning, let's head to the Temple of St. Cuthburt and tell them of our progress before re-entering the labernyth."  

OOC:  I've lost track of how many hps people have.  I believe Poto has one more CLW and one cure minor wounds, which he will cast before bed on whomever needs it most.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2003)

*Zarin*

OOC If everything's ok with Zarin, who I posted in Rogues Gallery,  I'm just gonna go ahead and introduce myself here, if that's ok.  BTW if you could make it so I could subscribe to the Rogues Gallery and OOC thread that would be great!

At the inn you notice an elf, probably a wizard, carrying a longsword at his belt and a bow slung over his shoulder.  He looks at the two of you with great interest, and you get the distinct feeling he's looking for adventure, and thinks you two might know of some.  He beckons you to join him as he pours you a drink.  As you study him, you notice all his equipment is new!  You start to wonder if he'll be of any use.  But he seems pretty confident, and is probably a just a bit more experienced than most newcomers you've seen.

Hello friends!  Zarin's my name, a wizard by trade.  You two look a bit beat up, eh?  Fighting the good fight are you?  Maybe I could help out with whatever it is you're doing!  You two look like you could use a bit of help, if you don't mind me saying so.  I'm new to the town and looking to make some friends, maybe join a good group permanently.  What do you say?  Shall we toast to it?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2003)

Griswald smiles, happy for a seat and a drink.

"Aye, assistance tis always welcome, and ye look ta be up ta scratch," he says, raising his mug, "Praise to Heironeous for such a fortunate meeting. You've happened to catch us halfway through clearing out a wee dungeon under the city, here's to our success eh?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 23, 2003)

*Poto*

"Aye.  It's dangerous work down there.  We could use some more help.  As long as Grissy thinks your OK, I'm happy to have you.  This is my dog, Jinx.  I'm Poto Knezer.  Druid and explorer."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2003)

*Zarin*

I was hoping you'd say yes!  I'm glad to join in.

OOC I'm guessing we should sit tight until the other new players are ready


----------



## Hurricain (Sep 25, 2003)

here is Deacon , assuming everything is okay and what not.

" Walking past the table with a female on each side , you see a a young man stop and look back at your table.  Whispering sweet nothings to each of the females he strides over to your table.


" Hello there , My name is Deacon , though my friends call me lucky.  I couldn't help but overhear your situation.  Cleaning out a dangerous dungeon is no easy task ,especially when you don't have anyone to deal with all those annoying traps and whatnot.  That my friends is where I come in , I would like to help in your noble cause , so what say you?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

"Aye, we're in no position to be refusing any offers. Consider yeself aboard," Griswald says, and offers a hand to shake.


----------



## tburdett (Sep 26, 2003)

A bald and beardless dwarf makes his way towards the group and asks, without preamble, "When are we leaving?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tburdett_
> "When are we leaving?"




"Aye, well, maybe ye could tell us yer name first my fellow dwarf," Griswald says, and extends a hand to shake, "I'm Griswald, faithful paladin to the mighty Heironeous."


----------



## tburdett (Sep 26, 2003)

The dwarf scratches himself while looking Griswald up and down.  His glance finally comes to rest on the paladins outstreched hand, which he eyes as if it were a poisonous snake.  "A paladin, eh?  Do yer parents know?"  Realizing how that sounds he quickly follows up with, "Not that it's a bad thing!  Ahem, my name is Gerad.  A couple of the guards were talking about how you all were exploring some dungeons and here I am.  Best dungeon exploring dwarf there is, if I do say so myself.  And I do."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

Zarin introduces himself to all around

OOC: sorry to rush things, but I've been reading IC thread and I'm really into it   

Assuming they retire to somewhere private so Griswald and Poto can fill them in:

Zarin listens carefully, pulling out a parchment and taking notes.  I do enjoy a good mystery.  Sometimes it helps to see all the pieces written down in one place.  So begging your indulgence, let's see what we have so far.

He puts his notes down on the table:

Interesting events/Unsolved puzzles
- Ruphus Laro, priest of St Cuthbert was attacked by members of the Last Laugh, led by a wall-climber
- The attackers, Nilas Varkazi, Hylum Ferant, and Kerlen, were city guards, hired by Jil, a female, to scare Ruphus
- These guards are currently under arrest for assault
- Jenya, of the church of St Cuthbert, consulted an oracle.  It said:
   The locks are key to finding them.
   Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron,
   But beware the doors with teeth.
   Decend into the malachite 'hold,
   Where precious life is bought with gold.
   Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long.
- 25 abducted so far, mixed races, professions, ages, from all over the city, mostly low to middle-class
- Revus Twindaggers, Last Laugh member, has been watching Terrem for over a year. Terrem just disappeared.
- Patch, half-orc handyman at the orphanage, watched Terrem for Revus.
- Ms Fanister, human nurse, said Narth had a nightmare the night the children were abducted
- Narth's dream: a gnome with crooked teeth and black tattered cloak tried to catch his breath and take it away
- Some abductee's homes and shops are closed and locked.
- Terseon Skellerang, captain of the guard, is too busy watching the thieve's guilds, and other 'practical' matters
- Keygan Ghelve, gnome locksmith, made most locks in town.  Entrance to Jzadirune in his shop, beyond the curtain.
- Starbrow, Keygan's rat familiar was taken hostage by the tall ones
- Keygan gave master keys and lists of clients to the kidnappers
- Jzadirune: gnome settlement under Cauldron, abandoned due to the Vanishing plague (gnomes to fade away)
- Known denizens of Jzadirune:
   - tall ones: forms in dark tattered cloak, stealthy, attacks with rapier, leave human sized foot prints
   - short ones: shorter versions of the above, leave small hoof prints
   - rags: slam and improved grapple attacks
   - tall ones wrapped in rags: rapier attack.  When injured, rags attack as above, body falls down dead
   - crab construct: metal wedges for claws.  attacks: slams you across room, run by power gem
- Doors are lettered, seemingly random
- Some ceilings have pully, belt and fan mechanisms, they run between rooms.
- Illusion of Emirystul, librarian of Jzadurine:  
   The scrolls you seek have been destroyed to keep you and others from fading into nothingness. 
   The curse of the Vanishing began here, in these mystic halls, and here it will remain. 
   Be careful what you find, and mind whatever magic was wrought here.

What have I missed?  By the way, next time we go down, we should grab that alchemy kit you saw.  They're valuable, we could sell it for some coin.

Edit: formatting (sorry I can't get it to look better)


----------



## silentspace (Sep 26, 2003)

I hope putting it all down in one place will spark ideas.  Here are some questions I have, but I'm sure there are many others.  Let's get them all down, maybe we can choose some to investigate in the morning before going back into Jzadirune?  

Questions/Possible Actions:
- Why did Jil go after Ruphus?  Did he discover something that triggered it?  Will she come after us?
- Can we ask the arrested city guards more about Jil?  Is she the wall-climber?  What is she like?
- What can we find out about Terrem?  Why was Revus interested in him?
- Does Patch have any connections with the Last Laugh we can exploit?
- What is Terseon busy with exactly?  What does he know about the Last Laugh?  About Revus and Jil?
- Can Revus or Jil be hunted down and questioned?  (Revus is a low-level type...)
- Are the tall ones/short ones undead victims of the Vanishing?
- Can Keygan give us a master key for the locked victim's homes?
- Does Keygan know anything else about Jzadirune?  Where has he been to?  Did he make the map he gave you?
- Has Keygan made/found keys for the gnome doors/know what the fan and belt mechanisms are/anything else?
- Does magic cause Vanishing?  Why destroy scrolls?  

Also, did it look like fire was particularly effective against those rag creatures?  If so, perhaps we should stock up on alchemist's fire or oil...

Zarin greets Marcus and Ian, noticing them for the first time


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2003)

*Poto Knezer*

"Gosh, you are organized, Zarin.  You, "he says, pointing at him carefully, "will like Marcus."

"I must admit, we haven't seen much organization down in the tunnels.  It would probably be OK to pause our underground explorations temporarily to further investigate the city.  Still, I suspect the answers we seek are in the tunnels.  We know, don't we, that the abductors came from there, or at least some of them.  Jenya's clues seem to indicate the tunnels are where we should go.  Is say we take our buffed up force back down there, and takes some names!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tburdett_
> "A paladin, eh? Do yer parents know?"




"They passed away some time ago, but its no matter," Griswald respond, "Good to meet you Gerad."



> _Originally posted by silentspace_
> "Here are some questions I have."




"Aye, Marcus'd be the man for that," Griswald replies.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

*Zarin*

Zarin looks at Poto and Griswald with an amused look on his face.

Oi, I'm an evoker you know!  My greatest goal in life is to blow things up, not solve mysteries!  But your tale has gotten me so intrigued, its brought out a little bit of diviner in me I didn't know I had.  Grins at Marcus.  Come, you've had such great ideas and insights up until now, I'm sure if you put your minds to it, you'll come up with something we've overlooked up until now.  I do agree with you, both the oracle and the child's dream point to Jzadirune, and if we decide there's nothing worthwhile investigating up here, I'm more than happy to head down there first thing in the morning.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2003)

*Poto*

"OK, well if you hotel detectives don't have any theories that demand investigation in Cauldron, then I say we hit the tunnels again first thing in the morning."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2003)

Hmm, I'd kind of like to see if we can find Revus and maybe shake some answers out of him.  To find him, maybe Patch can help us, or Terseon, or the arrested city guards.  From the sound of it, he should be an easy enough target, and he definitely knows something.  What do you think?  We should be back down in Jzadirune before lunch 

Edit:  If we split up into groups, each taking one of our leads, we'll find out if any of them know how to find Revus pretty quick.


----------



## tburdett (Oct 1, 2003)

Rad says, "I don't know much about all of that, but I'm willing to lend some muscle to whatever you decide to do.  Break a few bones, crack a few skulls, whatever it takes to get the job done."


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 1, 2003)

In the Morning (unless the party deems otherwise) they scour the city in search of answers of Revus. (one gather information check later) The results are pretty much what you've known. He was a two-bit thug who worked for the Last Laugh (Local thieves guild) who hasn't been seen in the city for over a month. Rumor has it that he's left the city. No one knows why. Or cares.

Back to the Dungeon?

Actions?


----------



## tburdett (Oct 1, 2003)

"As much as I enjoy walking around looking for some guy, for whatever reason, how's about we head back to the dungeon that I heard about.  Being as I'm the new guy and all, you can just ignore me if ya'd like.  It's ok, I'm used to it.", says Gerad after a long day of searching.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Heh, that was pretty quick, wasn't it?  To the dungeons then?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2003)

*Poto*

"Yes, back to the dungeon.  I want to check out that first room that was cracked open that we skipped last time."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2003)

*Zarin*

OOC Zarin will leave his horse and familiar at the temple, as well as his backpack, spellbook, and bedroll.  He'll buy 10 flasks of oil and 5 torches in the course of wandering around town in the morning, if possible.  

Let's go then!  Off to fight those evil pants, shirts, and socks!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 6, 2003)

The party travels down Kegan's hidden stairs and into the first large room that holds the copper masks. The chirping and playful music continuing to play in the room. The two doors on the south wall remain as they were. Once closed one wedged open.

Griswald is the first to enter the dark room past the half-open door and immediatly he is set upon by cloaked figures waiting in the shadows. Their rapiers flicker in and out seemingly ignoring all the armor the dwarf is wearing. The dwarf is hit for 7hps.

*Map*
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/bazar.htm

*Initiative*
Zarin
Marcus
Griswald
Deacon
Garad
Poto

Actions?
_
Sorry I've been late on this. I've been on vacation and have had an off kinda schedule. Also The dwarf and the rogue has to post their chatacers in either the rogue gallery thread or e-mail them to me so I can  put them on my website._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2003)

Griswald grunts ands moves around to H10, then attacks the creature in H9.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2003)

*Poto*

"Go get 'em, Gris!  Give us room to help!"  Poto will move in to attack with club & sheild if he can fit through to the front.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

*Zarin*

Eh?  Them things don't sneak attack do they?

Zarin, who is holding a lit torch, pulls out a flask of oil and lights it with his torch, ready to toss it if an opening arises.

(Unless Zarin is threatened by Foe 1, in which case he'll draw his longsword and take a poke at him.)


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 6, 2003)

Deacon , with his rapier in hand , waits for an opening in the door.  When the time is right he rolls into the room and seeks the best possible position and attacks the cloaked figures.

(Deacon will tumble in the room +8 and if possible flank one of the figures and attack +1 rapier)


----------



## tburdett (Oct 6, 2003)

Gerad carefully moves forward (to G9) and strikes at the same creature as Gris, hoping to kill it before it has a chance to flank him.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 10, 2003)

Zarin readies a flask of oil and lights it.

But before anyone else has a time to do anything the buugars turn tail. Only Griswald can take a swipe (AoO) at one of them, unfortunatly his axe only hits air. One travels to the carved tunnel to the east and the other to the tunnel to the south. The shadows seem to meld and comform to them to the effect that, even though they are at a full run, they are safely hidden as any skeak-thief.

Actions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2003)

"Bah, cowards! Come and face my axe!" Griswald yells in frustration.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 11, 2003)

*Poto*

"In case no one's fast enough to catch them, I can track them, perhaps.  It would be interested to see where they are coming from.  Do you need healing, Gris?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

*Zarin*

Zarin stares at the fleeing dark ones, then at the lit flask of oil in his hand.  Could they be afraid of fire?  It's a possibility, he thinks, as he puts the oil out.  They did run right after he lit the oil.  It could also be coincidence though.  If anyone wants a flask or two, I've got plenty.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 11, 2003)

"  Well then , that was quite interesting.  Shall we follow these cowards?"  Deacon looks down both passages.  "  Which way?"


----------



## tburdett (Oct 11, 2003)

Gerad looks at the passages and gives his opinion, "It don't matter to me which way we go."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2003)

"Ach, I'm still alright Poto, but if you can lead us to the wee buggers feel free," Griswald says with a big grin.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 12, 2003)

A better look at the room:

A dozen small cots line the walls. Cobwebs and dust cover everything, tiny spiders skitter across the floor. Stony rubble are piled by the two rough carved tunnels (I may not have mentioned it but there was rubble in other rooms with the new carved tunnels as well).

A one foot iron rod lies in the middle of the floor, its tip glowing a golden light that casts lurid shadows upon the walls.

Which direction does poto wish to attempt to track.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 12, 2003)

( Deacon will search +6 the room, especially the rod in the floor.)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2003)

*Poto*

Poto will first check for tracks nearer the Eastern exit.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2003)

*Zarin*

Zarin doesn't care which tunnel they choose.  But he wonders why they need to track at all since they saw the creatures run into the tunnels.

Zarin is familiar with sunrods, and has even made some himself with alchemy.  Does he recognize that as a sunrod?  If it is, he'll take it (unless someone else wants it).  If he can hold a torch and a sunrod in the same hand he will, otherwise he'll tuck the sunrod in his belt.  Then he'll search the cots too, while Poto is looking for tracks.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 17, 2003)

A search of the room gains nothing besides the sunrod. Whoever these guys are, they picked this room clean. You can easily see both types of tracks in the dust in this room (Foot-type and cloven-type) once you get into the tunnel there is less to no dust. It travels for nearly 100 feet does a little zig-zag and then splits into a northern and southern coridors.

Map:
http://home.new.rr.com/schumacher4/bazar.htm

Actions?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

*Zarin*

Zarin will look in each direction, holding the sunrod in front to disperse any shadows the creatures could be hiding in.  He offers the sunrod to Griswald if he wants it, since he seems to be leading.  I know you have darkvision already, but this will help disperse the shadows.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2003)

*Poto*

"I'm keen to follow them.  Bring that sunrod closer."

Poto will bend down & try to see which way the creatures fled, north or south.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC oops that's right, Poto was leading


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 18, 2003)

Deacon steps up, " Well , which way?  I'll take the lead , I have a keen eye for traps and tend not to be as noisy as the rest of you all.  So point me in the direction."

(( I  will move 20 feet from the party moving siliently +10 and search for traps +6 search , assuming no one cares for me to move in the front of the party.))


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

"Aye, this place is very complex, kinda makes it hard ta navigate when they've renovated so much," Griswald says, waiting to hear Poto's results, "Take care now Deacon, don't get caught offguard by the wee critters."


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 24, 2003)

I take it this game is dead?  Just wondering.


----------



## tburdett (Oct 25, 2003)

Hurricain said:
			
		

> I take it this game is dead? Just wondering.



Looks like it.  Poke it with a stick.  Maybe it will move.


----------



## Hurricain (Oct 25, 2003)

tburdett said:
			
		

> Looks like it.  Poke it with a stick.  Maybe it will move.





Poke, Poke...........................Nope , it's dead.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 26, 2003)

Don't worry, this is the third time Todd's vanished, he'll probably show up again in a while.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 26, 2003)

This game actually began recruiting in February.  It's got some staying power, and will be worth the wait.


----------



## Badger (Nov 2, 2003)

Back all...if there is still room for me after my class, I'd love to get back in the game when Todd returns...the game is definately worth the wait...sorry again for the zamboni with my schedule...


----------



## Badger (Nov 2, 2003)

*Enee-Menee*

{Marcus}

As his companions, both new and old, begin their search of the room, Marcus walked towards Zarin and spoke quickly.

*"While I have no doubt that your mastery of the weave is far more suited to these dark tunnels than my own, do not be overly zealous in your casting. In a land of illusions not everything is as it seems..."*

Seeing Deacon decide upon the path for them to follow, Marcus waited until the group began moving again, and pressed foward with the others.

OOC: Even if Todd is gone for a little bit, we can still post amongst ourselves if you would all like...


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

Kind of silly of me to announce this, since the game is so very dead, but I'm dropping out/unsubscribing.  Cheers!


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2004)

Hehe, I was wondering why someone had resurrected the old beast.


----------

